# JETBeam RRT-0 Overview With Lots of Pictures



## bondr006

I got my JETBeam RRT-0 Raptor today.




All I can say is



to JETBeam! This thing is a beauty....A work of art....No! A Picaso, a Rembrant, A friggin' Masterpiece! What a compliment and wonderful addition to the Raptor family of lights. An EDC to behold...And I could go on. But really....A one cell light that can put out 240 lumen....just like its bigger brothers. That is phenomenal! It has the same feel of quality and craftsmanship that we all have come to expect from the JETBeam company. It utilizes the same UI as its siblings...That being the Rapid Response Ring to change the levels, and a momentary forward clicky to activate it. It has a total of 5 settings from a high of 240 lumen with the Lithium rechargeables, and 180 lumen with an alkaline or nihm AA...to a user changeable low of 10 lumen or a low low of 1 lumen. This light will be at home loose or clipped in your pocket as well as in a holster on your belt.

*EDIT: Outdoor beam shots added below....
* 

*Specification:* 


Model: JETBeam RRT-0 (R2) Flashlight
Specially designed for Military, Law Enforcement, Self-defense, Hunting, Search & Rescue, and the Outdoorsman.
The Rapid Response Control Ring allows the user to easily select different brightness levels.
Five levels of brightness to choose from
Optional low/lower low mode
Stainless steel rapid response control ring, very reliable and durable
Stainless steel bezels protect the head and tail cap from drops and impacts
Stainless steel crenelated bezel can be used as a glass breaker or defensive tool
CREE R2
LED Input voltage for RRT-0 is 0.8-4.2V
Max output reaches 240 lumen with an effective range of 200 meters
New hybrid reflector specially designed for CREE LED, which allows for better beam quality, efficiency and throw capability
Newly designed high efficiency broad voltage drive circuit
Compatible with AA NiMH, CR123, RCR123 and 14500 rechargeable Li-ion batteries
Floating positive end, designed for better contact
Built-in intelligent Li-ion rechargeable batteries protection circuit
Able to Tail stand
Impact-resistant accords with US MIL-STD-810F
IPX 8 standard waterproof
Dimension: Head/Tail Diameter 25.4 mm, Tube Diameter 20.5mm, Total Length 97mm
Weight: 86g
*Output & Runtime:*

Using CR123, RCR123, or 14500 Li-ion Battery 


High Mode 240 Lumen, 45 min
Daily Mode 50 Lumen, 7.5 hours
Mid Mode 25 Lumen, 12 hours
Low Mode 10 Lumen, 20 hours
Lower low Mode 1 Lumen, 100 hours

Using AA Battery 

High Mode 180 Lumen, 45 min
Daily Mode 50 Lumen, 5 hours
Mid Mode 25 Lumen, 10 hours
Low Mode 10 Lumen, 15 hours
Lower Low Mode 1 Lumen, 80 hours
Stay tuned for some photos shortly....Did I say I just love this light? And also, a huge thank you to Jay and Ethan at LightJunction.

OK...Get ready. Here come the pictures....Enjoy!

*EDIT: Outdoor beam shots added below....
* 











Without AA Extender





With AA Extender





RRT-0, RRT-2, RRT-1 Raptor Family Shot





Milky ME1B Transformer, NDI, RRT-0, LF3XT















Without AA Extender - Just under 10cm or about 3 3/4 inches





With AA Extender - About 11.5cm or 4 1/2 inches





I finally got some night time beam shots in my back yard for y'all. It is about 40 feet to the corner of the fence. All lights are on high setting.

The Playing Field






*The RRT-0 is using the smooth Hybrid reflector and protected AW RCR123A in all shots. All other lights are using
protected AW Lithium rechargeable battery's also.*














































High - 240 Lumen - 45 Minutes





Daily Use - 50 Lumen - 7.5 Hours





Mid Mode - 25 Lumen - 12 Hours





Low Mode - 10 Lumen - 20 Hours





Lower Low Mode - 1 Lumen - 100 Hours


----------



## Alberta-Blue

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

PICTURES QUICKLY.... BEFORE MY HEAD EXPLODES!!!



Ok... it didnt explode... but that happened!!


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Looking forward to some beamshots... Even better: outdoor beamshots!

By the way, have you tested it on CR123 primaries?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## problemchild200

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Is it brighter than a nitecore extreme one cell?


----------



## CaNo

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Pictures and beamshots please!


----------



## recDNA

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Great looking light...but it looks almost big enough to hold TWO CR123.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Pictures are posted in OP....Enjoy!


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Looking forward to some beamshots... Even better: outdoor beamshots!
> 
> By the way, have you tested it on CR123 primaries?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Not outdoor shots yet, but I will. Going to bed soon. I'm old, it's raining, and it's after 11pm, and 6am comes early....:laughing:


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



problemchild200 said:


> Is it brighter than a nitecore extreme one cell?



I don't have a Nitecore Extreme, but it beats the heck out of the NDI with both rcr123a's and 14500's, even though I am using an 14500 in the NDI. It is even brighter than the NDI using a nihm AA cell.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



recDNA said:


> Great looking light...but it looks almost big enough to hold TWO CR123.



You should see it in person. It is absolutely beautiful! It is about the same size as my single cell 123a Surefire pictured above.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Will it tailstand without the rubber button making it lean to one side?


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

It is indeed a nice looking light.......


----------



## strinq

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

cute little light there. 
the liteflux looks a little...fat...hmmm


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Will it tailstand without the rubber button making it lean to one side?



Unfortunately the rubber just barely makes contact with the table surface, and it leans ever so slightly. Nothing extreme for sure.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Hows the clip....will it hold the light on a belt......never really liked clips that just wrap around the body tube. Sometimes i tend to bump into things and my phone meets the floor....i tend to use holsters because of this.


----------



## maskman

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Congratulations, that is one fine looking Jetbeam. It really does compliment the Raptor series indeed. Enjoy!


----------



## KAP

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



bondr006 said:


> Unfortunately the rubber just barely makes contact with the table surface, and it leans ever so slightly. Nothing extreme for sure.


ah crap. i dont know why its so hard to get this right. Jetbeam even specifies that it will tailstand....
i just dont get it!!!


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



alfreddajero said:


> Hows the clip....will it hold the light on a belt......never really liked clips that just wrap around the body tube. Sometimes i tend to bump into things and my phone meets the floor....i tend to use holsters because of this.



The clip needs some work for sure. Seems like it was an afterthought. If I use it, it will be clipped down in my pocket. I will probably holster it though. The clip looks and feels like it could detach from the light. Hopefully they will come out with something better.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



KAP said:


> ah crap. i dont know why its so hard to get this right. Jetbeam even specifies that it will tailstand....
> i just dont get it!!!



It does tail stand. I don't feel like taking any more pictures tonight, but I will add one of it tail standing tomorrow. Bed time guys. :tired: See you tomorrow...


----------



## PhantomPhoton

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



KAP said:


> ah crap. i dont know why its so hard to get this right. Jetbeam even specifies that it will tailstand....
> i just dont get it!!!



Yeah that was my impression when I saw the pictures of it and then read that it's supposed to tailstand. :shakehead But beyond that and the cool tint, the only question I have left is how well does it regulate on both 14500 and NiMh. Can't wait for a runtime graph from one of the awesome reviewers.


Thanks for the first impression and pics.


----------



## pipspeak

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

It does seem awfully long for a single AA light (and even for a single 123 light). Nice looking tho.


----------



## toby_pra

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

WOW very nice pics. This is a nice light...perhaps my new EDC?!


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

OK....I have slept on it with great contemplation, and have decided with unreserved clear mindedness and pure objectivity that the RRT-0 is the beautiful, sexy, hunk of hardware that beguiled me yesterday when she first came in to my life....:laughing:

Ehemmm .....So anyway, I will be getting a few more pictures up later today. Unfortunately outdoor beam shots will not be coming for a couple of days. We have a huge honking storm passing over us that's dumping a ton of rain. One thing that I did discover is that the Surefire F04 diffuser and F05 red filter fit perfectly on the RRT-0 :twothumbs


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Hey didnt realize where you lived.....were also getting all this rain as well.....but no power outage so far....too bad since i have most of my lights ready as well. Its a shame about the clip, but that would not stop me from getting it anyway.


----------



## Moonshadow

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Nice looking light . . . but those beamshots: ring-o-rama !!! 

And . . . are they as green-looking in real life ? :green:

I, too, would be interested in a side-by-side with the Extreme.


----------



## dudu84

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Looks very beautiful indeed! 
Does the ring give a good tactile feedback when turning?
It'll be awesome if such a tiny light can throw 200 meters :thumbsup:.

Too bad the strobe is gone though :/


----------



## PhantomPhoton

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Oh, btw, your 6th picture ays it's a LF2XT... That's actually a LF3XT. 

I don't get why people are complaining about the light being long... it' going to be longer than average with the selector ring. That's a given. :thinking:


----------



## sed6

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Can anyone speculate if the tailswitch from another Jetbeam light will fit the RRT-0? This one looks too fat compared to the others they have. I don't care if I lose the tailstand ability.


----------



## csadzuki

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

This one looks really nice! 

Do any of the JETBeam owners have experience/comments on the reliability of the Raptor series (especially the selector ring, etc.)?

If only reliability was considered, which one would you guys recommend: the RRT-0 or the Surefire E1B?

Thanks and sorry for the n00b questions.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



pipspeak said:


> It does seem awfully long for a single AA light (and even for a single 123 light). Nice looking tho.



Right, but only if you compare it with a twisty light... Show me a smaller forward clicky light with a selector ring.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



KAP said:


> ah crap. i dont know why its so hard to get this right. Jetbeam even specifies that it will tailstand....
> i just dont get it!!!



Here it is next to my SF ME1B. The SF has the slightest wobble to it also...But they both tail stand with no problem.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



Moonshadow said:


> And . . . are they as green-looking in real life ?





PhantomPhoton said:


> But beyond that and the cool tint....
> 
> Thanks for the first impression and pics.



You are welcome In real life the beam is very neutral...even leaning slightly toward the warm, while my SF ME1B leans slightly to the cool. Don't know if this helps, but here it is next to my SF ME1B.....Both on high.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



dudu84 said:


> Looks very beautiful indeed!
> Does the ring give a good tactile feedback when turning?
> It'll be awesome if such a tiny light can throw 200 meters :thumbsup:.
> 
> Too bad the strobe is gone though :/



I personally don't miss the strobe. Both it's bigger brothers have it, but for an EDC...I don't have a need for it. The ring has an excellent tactile feel when turning. It stops in the indent setting spaces very nicely with just enough resistance to keep it from accidentally changing levels, but not too much to make it difficult to turn. Very nice!


----------



## RobertM

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Cool...thanks for the review and pics so far! :twothumbs

I can't wait for you to post some outdoor beamshots. How would you say the build quality is compared to an E1B? How do the threads feel in comparison?

I ask because I've owned an E1B nearly since they were originally released and it's been an excellent EDC, but I really like the idea of 1-240 lumens via a selector ring. My poor E1B has probably been dropped nearly 100x and still runs fine (it has been one hell-of-a light). This would be my first JETBeam and would possibly rotate in EDC duty with my SureFires. 

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## KAP

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

i just got mine and i'm less than excited with it. in fact, i'm thinking of exchanging it already.
the selector ring feels loose and can switch out of its mode way too easily, it does not tailstand as advertised, and the rings with the SMO (i ordered OP) reflector are horrendous. i was so excited for this light - my Jet-III pro v3 is the nicest light ive come across and i carry it everywhere. 
nevertheless, the build quality is outstanding, the threads are perfect as well as the knurling and anodizing.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



KAP said:


> the selector ring feels loose and can switch out of its mode way too easily, it does not tailstand as advertised, and the rings with the SMO (i ordered OP) reflector are horrendous.



It sounds like you may have gotten one that passed through QC with some defects. What ever dealer you used I'm sure will be happy to replace it for you. My selector ring is nice and firm, and it tail stands very well. Not as well when turned off, but when clicked on...it is much better. This is my fifth JETBeam in under 3 months, and they have all been perfect thankfully. I am sure your dealer will satisfy you with no problem.


----------



## pipspeak

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Right, but only if you compare it with a twisty light... Show me a smaller forward clicky light with a selector ring.


 
the ring, the ring... I might be able to excuse the length for that. How long is it with the AA tube? 

Quark AA tactical, for example, is 98mm or 3-7/8" from bezel to end of clickie (non-tectical is probably slight shorter). That's what I would call a reasonable size for an AA light that could be EDCed.


----------



## Konad

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Mine came today too. I am less excited now that it is here than the previous anticipation. It is a beautiful looking light with great build quality. I have the SMO reflector - terrible rings! Anyone able to report on the OP?
I like the concept of the Jetbeams but there are always reasons for me not to keep them. All of my Quarks have been outstanding. Not as good looking, but functionally superior.


----------



## Konad

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

BTW, it does tilt on the tailstand too......


----------



## DimeRazorback

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Hmm it seems that some of the things I was skeptical about became fact


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

As a flashaholic that buys his lights for real world use, and not sitting in my house seeing what the beam looks like on a wall......I am having the hardest time understanding what the complaint about the beam is. It does what it is supposed to do.....Illuminates what you point it at....and does it very well at that. I can't believe how far a little light like this throws, and how bright and beautiful the beam is. It is a well built pocket rocket, and was never advertised as having the smoothest beam. JETBeam has made a OP reflector available for those of you that prefer a smoother beam. I just don't see anything to complain about here. It is a very versatile, compact, and well built light with a killer UI that can take several different kinds of batteries and throw a hella beam from the grip of your hand. :shrug:


----------



## Konad

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

The rings were very obvious outside, in the woods, in the dark. I use my lights every night and take 2-3 of them with me for use and comparison. I have plenty of lights that throw - and have smooth beam patterns.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Well, I am anxious to get outside and do some beam shots(if it ever stops raining). I have all three lights in the Raptor series, and seriously the RRT-0 beam looks smooth as butter compared to its bigger brothers. And, shining it from one end of my house to the other, I can barely see any rings at all. If it looks that good inside, I can't wait to see it outside.


----------



## Konad

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Fortunately here in the mountains it stopped raining today. Did a nice walk in the woods. 
Dont get me wrong, I love the build and quality of the light. I was just disappointed to see the rings.


----------



## pobox1475

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



> My selector ring is nice and firm


 For how long? Intuition tells me it will only get looser as time passes.


----------



## greenpea76

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Great post Rob! Talk about pocket versatility. I think I may have to order one soon to add to my Jetbeam collection.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

I just discovered a glitch in my light that apparently others have also discovered. My AW RCR123's all work. My AW 14500's all work. All of my Duracell LSD NiMH AA's work. But, I cannot get any (have tried 10 of them) of my Made in USA Energizer e2 Lithium CR123's to work. They either stay in low mode, or go to the high mode and then cut out, or get to the high mode and stick there. Very inconsistent behavior. This makes me sad, because I really, really like this light. :mecry: I'm going to have to decide how much of an issue this is to me, because I normally use just rechargeable batteries anyway.

Edit: Tried this from the JETBeam statement posted in another thread, and it works like a charm. All of my 123 primary's work with this method...






"Since it's online measuring of the battery voltage, there is tolerance due to the inner resistance of battery and the working current of the light. Small part of primary batteries with low inner resistance or comparatively higher voltage will be determined as rechargeables by RRT0 circuit, and it will activate Li-ion protection. *When such issue happens, users can change another brand of primary battery or you can turn on the flashlight, and use it at low mode for about 1min, and when the voltage is getting a little lower, turn if off and on again, the light can perform normally then.*"


----------



## black kamagong

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

cant wait for mine to arrive


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



black kamagong said:


> cant wait for mine to arrive


 

Same here ...


----------



## Matt7337

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Every time i come o this forum I see something I want to buy. This particular time, the Ketbeam RRT-0 is it. I haven't boughta light for a while, and whilst the ~10/11 that I have don't all get nearly enough use as it is, I am seriously tempted by the OP's statements to add one of these to my EDC collection. 

Can anyone give me a firm answer, as a real world user of the light (not worrying about beam patterns etc but more so the build quality of the light) whether one of these or a Nitecore SR3 would be a better EDC for me?

At the moment I sway towards the NC SR3 for build quality, but this thing looks pretty good too!


----------



## Shadow Master

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

I am jealous, BIGTIME!

The Jetbeam RRT-0 sure looks striking!


I am VERY interested in the Jetbeam RRT-0 and contacted "the tekkies" there asking if there will be any warm tint version available.

Their answer is, "Yes, the RRT-O will come out in a small quantity of warm tint version."

I would like to ask "those in the know," what is the difference between a cool vs. warm beam of light? What are the pros and cons of either?

Also, regarding the RRT-0, I was told we can choose between SMO or OP Reflectors. I have read some concern about the "light rings" and wonder if most folks are opting for the OP version to smoothen the throw.

How much less throw do you think will be cast with the OP reflector? I am used to clean beams of light with my Jet 1-MkII, Surefire E2D, and M3 Combat Light and am not sure I can tolerate the light rings.

Do you recommend a warm or original tint? The smooth or the OP reflector?

Has anyone bought the OP? How does it look? PICTURES?

Jetbeam wouldn't comment on why they didn't place the "Rapid Flash" setting AFTER "Super High" or if they would correct this design flaw (this is my opinion, anyways, but I did not phrase my question so critically).

Personally, I would LOVE an EDC light with 5-6 preset settings that are programmable (perhaps 1/5/20/50/100/240 lumens).

On a side note, if the light performs as expected, it appears it will be "The EDC Light" to beat (unless one is used to packing something more diminutive)!


Thanks,
SM



Arc AAA Premium, Jetbeam Jet 1-MkII, Surefire E2D, Surefire M3 Combat Light, Inova 24/7, Princeton Tec Yukon HL, and "Pre-Enlightened JUNK"


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



RobertM said:


> Cool...thanks for the review and pics so far! :twothumbs
> 
> I can't wait for you to post some outdoor beamshots. How would you say the build quality is compared to an E1B? How do the threads feel in comparison?
> 
> Thanks,
> Robert



Looks like I will finally have a chance tomorrow. The storm will be gone, and I'll be able to get outside again. To me the JETBeams feel just about as sturdy, durable, and well built as any of the Surefire lights I've owned. The threads look just as robust, and the fit and finish are just as nice. I don't know for sure, and I am not about to do the smack against the wall test. I guess time will tell if the JETBeams hold up as well as Surefire. I will also be continuing to collect Surefire. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Sweet. Can someone who's getting this post it with Jet-1 Pro v3.0 (if he has it too) besides it please? :candle:


----------



## eddyg

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



bondr006 said:


> II cannot get any (have tried 10 of them) of my Made in USA Energizer e2 Lithium CR123's to work. They either stay in low mode, or go to the high mode and then cut out, or get to the high mode and stick there. Very inconsistent behavior. This makes me sad, because I really, really like this light. :mecry:


There is some more information about the strange level behavior based on battery usage in this CPFMP reply. I was considering getting one until I read about this "feature". Especially the part where it says _"Users should use fully-charged or fresh rechargeable Li-ions, *and should not turn off the light in the middle of continous use*, or the circuit may have wrong estimation of the battery type."_ What exactly does that mean? If you're using Li-Ions or rechargeables you're not supposed to turn the light off once you've turned it on for more than a few minutes or the flashlight will get confused? :shrug:

I think I'll wait a little bit until more is known about how the electronics in the RRT-0 work in the real-world.


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



eddyg said:


> Especially the part where it says _"Users should use fully-charged or fresh rechargeable Li-ions, *and should not turn off the light in the middle of continous use*, or the circuit may have wrong estimation of the battery type."_ What exactly does that mean? If you're using Li-Ions or rechargeables you're not supposed to turn the light off once you've turned it on for more than a few minutes or the flashlight will get confused? :shrug:



When you turn the light off you might need to leave it off for some minutes and let the LiIon recover sufficiently voltage to register as a LiIon.


----------



## LowFlux

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



eddyg said:


> There is some more information about the strange level behavior based on battery usage in this CPFMP reply. I was considering getting one until I read about this "feature". Especially the part where it says _"Users should use fully-charged or fresh rechargeable Li-ions, *and should not turn off the light in the middle of continous use*, or the circuit may have wrong estimation of the battery type."_ What exactly does that mean? If you're using Li-Ions or rechargeables you're not supposed to turn the light off once you've turned it on for more than a few minutes or the flashlight will get confused? :shrug:
> 
> I think I'll wait a little bit until more is known about how the electronics in the RRT-0 work in the real-world.


I take it to mean that if you have a Li-Ion that has low voltage (3.2v or less) and you use the light (dropping the voltage further) then shut the light off and on, the light's circuitry may treat the battery as a primary and not go into light-circuit protection mode when the voltage drops further. This would be dangerous behavior if not using protected cells.

I'm going to wait off on purchasing the RRT-0 because I think there is enough evidence that some primaries fall within the range of the light's protection circuit. Maybe there will be a version 2 update to the circuitry if it's problematic enough. I'd also like a warm tinted version (although most people appear to be reporting warmer tints in their RRT-0s).


----------



## DimeRazorback

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

It would suck if your life depended on a lot of light but you were stuck with low until it realised what type of battery you're using :shakehead

Even performing everyday tasks that would be a pain!

:shrug:

I love my Jetbeams, but I think this one is trying to hard to be a jack of all trades, but master of none. (in regards to batteries etc)


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Lot's of Pictures)*

Changed the title to reflect all the pictures added to thread. Enjoy!


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

OK. I finally got the opportunity to add some outdoor beam shots. I compared the RRT-0 with nine other lights on high setting only. They are added to the OP. Enjoy!


----------



## SFfanman

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

Wow. The RRT-0 seems to hold its own! What's your final impression with the outdoor beamshots? Nice Work. :tinfoil:


----------



## clone7

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

Hey i am new to Jetbeam and lights in general so sorry if this question seems dumb.

I just got my RRT - 0 today. Quick questions for those who have it. Mine came i with the AA extender already attached to light. I am trying to remove the extender because i want to see the beam with CR123 batteries but i can not seem to get it off. I am guessing you can take it off. Anyone else having a hard time removing it or do i just need to hit the gym more.  

Thanks

- never mind. did it.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*



SFfanman said:


> Wow. The RRT-0 seems to hold its own! What's your final impression with the outdoor beamshots? Nice Work. :tinfoil:



I am very impressed with this little light. You are right. The RRT-0 does hold its own, and it really pleases me that such a small light can do so.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

The beam shots look awesome....i really dont care much if the light has cree rings or not because the light will be used. Thanks for posting them, it does look like the light will and can hold its own against other light.


----------



## RobertM

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*



bondr006 said:


> OK. I finally got the opportunity to add some outdoor beam shots. I compared the RRT-0 with nine other lights on high setting only. They are added to the OP. Enjoy!



Thanks for the outdoor beamshots! :twothumbs

In looking at the pics, it appears that the SF E2DL is a good bit brighter than the RRT-0. Would you that this is accurate to what you see in real life?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## nanotech17

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*



bondr006 said:


> OK. I finally got the opportunity to add some outdoor beam shots. I compared the RRT-0 with nine other lights on high setting only. They are added to the OP. Enjoy!



which battery you use during the outdoor beamshots?


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*



RobertM said:


> Thanks for the outdoor beamshots! :twothumbs
> 
> In looking at the pics, it appears that the SF E2DL is a good bit brighter than the RRT-0. Would you that this is accurate to what you see in real life?
> 
> Thanks,
> Robert




Yeah, that SF E2DL really shines don't she? The E2DL is noticeably brighter in real life. It also has a bigger spot with less spill. Reflector vs. optic....


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*



nanotech17 said:


> which battery you use during the outdoor beamshots?



All lights are using AW Lithium protected rechargeables. The RRT-0 is specifically using an AW RCR123A.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



Konad said:


> The rings were very obvious outside, in the woods, in the dark. I use my lights every night and take 2-3 of them with me for use and comparison. I have plenty of lights that throw - and have smooth beam patterns.



Finally stopped raining and got a chance to get some beam shots outside in my back yard, and I did not notice the rings at all. You can even see some of the spill brighter on the foreground trees....and not a trace of the rings. This little light really holds its own against the big boys. Check out all the outdoor beam shots in the OP...


----------



## Shadow Master

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



bondr006 said:


> Finally stopped raining and got a chance to get some beam shots outside in my back yard, and I did not notice the rings at all. You can even see some of the spill brighter on the foreground trees....and not a trace of the rings. This little light really holds its own against the big boys. Check out all the outdoor beam shots in the OP...



Thanks for doing this for all of us, bondr006!

What a phenomenal EDC flashlight!

I hope I don't wear you out with all these questions and hugely appreciate all the time and effort you have already sacrificed!

Also, I hope I haven't duplicated any questions (I have tried not to).

The OP you mentioned in your last sentence isn't referring to an OP reflector, is it? Or is this the SMO? The pix came out great but can you tell me your impression of the tint-neutral, slightly cool, etc.? 
It certainly doesn't look harsh. 
It appears to be a very natural rendering of the foliage. 

Are you considering getting the other reflector as well? I am not convinced either are an improvement, since the rings aren't visible, and I'd lose some throw.

Anyone out there with both reflectors? Can you comment?

Does anyone know how long Jetbeam usually takes to offer the warmer tint and also a Ti (titanium) version? 

I am, generally, VERY impressed with what I've read so far about this flashlight and wish I had one in my tight grip right now. So, I don't want you to think I am disparaging this light. 
I may not be able to get it for some time, and, that being said, can anyone surmise how quickly they typically come out with a next generation mod. with improvements?
If I have to wait, I may wait just a bit longer for a Ti version, IBS (wouldn't that be AWESOME?), a lanyard hole like my Jet1 MKII-so the light can still tailstand even with the lanyard attached to a metal ring. 

Do you like the 50 lumen setting or would you have preferred a 100 lumen setting, as well? 
I also wish the strobe occurs after "Turbo Bright," not prior to the "Super-Low" setting. Has that been problematic for you? Any issues with the batteries and a "false low mode?" 

Thank you SO much for anything you or our bretheren can come up with!

~SM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Arc AAA Premium, Jetbeam Jet 1-MkII, Surefire E2D, Surefire M3 Combat Light, Inova 24/7, Princeton Tec Yukon HL, and "Pre-Enlightened JUNK"


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



Shadow Master said:


> Thanks for doing this for all of us, bondr006!
> 
> What a phenomenal EDC flashlight!
> 
> *You are welcome SM. It has certainly been a pleasure,, and a heck of a lot of fun to boot.*
> 
> I hope I don't wear you out with all these questions and hugely appreciate all the time and effort you have already sacrificed!
> 
> Also, I hope I haven't duplicated any questions (I have tried not to).
> *
> No problem. I expected a lot of questions.*
> 
> The OP you mentioned in your last sentence isn't referring to an OP reflector, is it? Or is this the SMO? The pix came out great but can you tell me your impression of the tint-neutral, slightly cool, etc.?
> It certainly doesn't look harsh.
> It appears to be a very natural rendering of the foliage.
> 
> *Thanks for bringing that up. I have put a sentence above the outdoor shots giving more info about the RRT-0. It is using the smooth hybrid reflector. The tint seems to be very neutral, even leaning just slightly to the warm side. I love it! To me it is the perfect tint. I don't know why my indoor beam shots came out looking greenish. That is not what it looks like in real life. The outdoor shots rendered what the tint looks like much more accurately.*
> 
> Are you considering getting the other reflector as well? I am not convinced either are an improvement, since the rings aren't visible, and I'd lose some throw.
> 
> *I am considering the OP reflector as well. Just as a matter of choice though. I like a smooth beam just as much as the next guy, and for indoor use I would probably use the OP reflector. But for outdoor, the smooth hybrid reflector is perfect.*
> 
> Anyone out there with both reflectors? Can you comment?
> 
> Does anyone know how long Jetbeam usually takes to offer the warmer tint and also a Ti (titanium) version?
> 
> I am, generally, VERY impressed with what I've read so far about this flashlight and wish I had one in my tight grip right now. So, I don't want you to think I am disparaging this light.
> 
> *Not at all SM. All I can say is...You are right to wish you had one in your grip right now. If your experience and feelings about this light are anything like mine after you get this light, you will be a very happy person with (in my opinion), one of the nicest little production edc lights on the market right now.*
> 
> I may not be able to get it for some time, and, that being said, can anyone surmise how quickly they typically come out with a next generation mod. with improvements?
> If I have to wait, I may wait just a bit longer for a Ti version, IBS (wouldn't that be AWESOME?), a lanyard hole like my Jet1 MKII-so the light can still tailstand even with the lanyard attached to a metal ring.
> 
> Do you like the 50 lumen setting or would you have preferred a 100 lumen setting, as well?
> I also wish the strobe occurs after "Turbo Bright," not prior to the "Super-Low" setting. Has that been problematic for you? Any issues with the batteries and a "false low mode?"
> 
> *Come to think of it I would have preferred an 100 lumen setting, but I can live with the 50 with no problem. There is no strobe on this light. The RRT-1 and RRT-2 both have the strobe, but left it out on the RRT-0. Personally, I am happy about this, because I have plenty of lights with a strobe, including two of my other edc's the LF3XT and NDI. So, if I need a strobe....I have one available. *
> 
> *I don't use primary battery's, so I am not concerned with the battery glitch reported. If I do for some reason ever have to use a primary battery, JETBeam has given a quick fix/work around for it. I did mention it in one of my previous post's, right here.*
> 
> Thank you SO much for anything you or our bretheren can come up with!
> 
> *My pleasure SM. You are welcome, and please feel free to ask any other questions you might have...*
> 
> ~SM
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Arc AAA Premium, Jetbeam Jet 1-MkII, Surefire E2D, Surefire M3 Combat Light, Inova 24/7, Princeton Tec Yukon HL, and "Pre-Enlightened JUNK"


----------



## DimeRazorback

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Nice beamshots mate :thumbsup:


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



DimeRazorback said:


> Nice beamshots mate :thumbsup:



Thanks DR. I am having a great deal of fun with this light.


----------



## henry1960

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



bondr006 said:


> Finally stopped raining and got a chance to get some beam shots outside in my back yard, and I did not notice the rings at all. You can even see some of the spill brighter on the foreground trees....and not a trace of the rings. This little light really holds its own against the big boys. Check out all the outdoor beam shots in the OP...




Great Beam Shot Bondr006....

I have been thinking of getting this light and been reading a lot of what you have been posting and want to thankyou for all your effort and knowledge that you have been sharing with all of us :tinfoil:


----------



## Shadow Master

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Thanks, bondr006, for your keen observations, excellent ability to convey them, and again, for taking the time to help me come to an obvious conclusion:

I MUST have this flashlight! 

Please, forgive. I should have previously stated my short tenure to this fine forum-you probably noticed this already. My arrival here is partly spurned by just getting fed up with the superbly-marketed pieces of junk offered to the masses.

You, Sir, and SO many others here, are what make CPF simply sensational. lovecpf

A nearly blinding passion for the "love of the light" is only part of it. So many thought-provoking threads, almost no taunting or belittling (am I wrong?), and a patience to help the next new recruit are only a few reasons why CPF is so exceptional. 

Well Down, All! :twothumbs

Then there's a mutual respect here to find the "Holy Grail" of Flashlights. It is an inspired journey. 

With this light, as an EDC, we may be VERY close! 


Many Thanks, bondr006!


~SM


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Arc AAA Premium, Jetbeam Jet 1-MkII, Surefire E2D, Surefire M3 Combat Light, Inova 24/7, Princeton Tec Yukon HL, and "Pre-Enlightened JUNK"


----------



## Shadow Master

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Also,
Thanks for clearing up my Strobe question. I must have gotten confused with another Raptor.

While, a well-placed strobe might be nice in a rare situation, I will not miss it, either.


Cheers!
SM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Arc AAA Premium, Jetbeam Jet 1-MkII, Surefire E2D, Surefire M3 Combat Light, Inova 24/7, Princeton Tec Yukon HL, and "Pre-Enlightened JUNK"


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

I sent you a Private Message SM. You can access your PM's in the upper right hand corner of the forum page by the Google Search.


----------



## SuperTrouper

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

Fantastic review and pictures, really handy to see all the beam comparison shots.


----------



## Shadow Master

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*



bondr006 said:


> I sent you a Private Message SM. You can access your PM's in the upper right hand corner of the forum page by the Google Search.



Thanks. I don't really know what I'm doing!


----------



## gilly

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

Rob - many thanks for all of your hard work. Well done, sir. This light does so many things - it was bound to have some kind of limitation. Nothing that can't be handled w/o too much trouble though...

I agree that the tint looks just right and the beam looks great in your outdoor beamshots. 

Maybe Santa might be kind enough to leave one of these in my stocking...


----------



## lots-o-lights

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

yeah this is a great light i got mine with the op reflector and am glad i did i hate those cree rings. it still throws a ton for its size and is perfect in almost every way but i hope that jetbeam is not heading down the road of another major manufacturer..remeber all those classy milled bodies like the sf l1?..well they rounded every thing off to make less work and it took something away from the product ..or for example the jet II ibs with the beautiful milled flats..well on this model it is just round off..it doesnt look as good. etc even my rrt-2 has nice flats that are stylish and add to the grip of the light but here they have rounded every thing off and in my mind it cheapens the product..i absolutely hated when sf did that.just a thought dont go there jetbeam you have a great product keep it that way. other than that the light is top notch .. Cheers!


----------



## alex_ny

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

Would be interesting to see how it matches against Dereelight EDC


----------



## SneakyCyber

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

Reinforces my choice for my EDC. Jetbeam FTW!


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*



alex_ny said:


> Would be interesting to see how it matches against Dereelight EDC



Yes, it would.


----------



## NewTech

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

Very interesting, RRT-0 rate at 240lms, The SF 1EB rate at 80lms, 
but based on your pictx, the beam of SF 1EB is stronger/brighter
than RRT-0.
Any reasons for that ?.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*



NewTech said:


> Very interesting, RRT-0 rate at 240lms, The SF 1EB rate at 80lms,
> but based on your pictx, the beam of SF 1EB is stronger/brighter
> than RRT-0.
> Any reasons for that ?.



As a matter of fact....Yes. The ME1B is a Milky(CPF Modder) light. It has a Q5 in it along with Milky's Acorn driver. The ME1B is putting out over 200 lumen out the front with SF Optics. Here is my original post about the ME1B, along with two other SF mods he did for me.


----------



## trailblazer

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

Would it be safe to say it's max output is not 240 lumens, maybe 150ish? The surefire e2dl looks noticeably brighter?


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*



trailblazer said:


> Would it be safe to say it's max output is not 240 lumens, maybe 150ish? The surefire e2dl looks noticeably brighter?



Well, the E2DL is putting out well over 200 lumen, so it's hard to tell exactly what the output of the RRT-0 is. It is very respectable for a one cell light for sure. Maybe MrGman will have an opportunity to test one in his IS before too long, and let us know.


----------



## NewTech

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*



bondr006 said:


> As a matter of fact....Yes. The ME1B is a Milky(CPF Modder) light. It has a Q5 in it along with Milky's Acorn driver. The ME1B is putting out over 200 lumen out the front with SF Optics. Here is my original post about the ME1B, along with two other SF mods he did for me.



WOW !!!.
Normally, SF is not my favorite flashlight because of low output.
Your collection is amazing, high output + SF lens + Rechargeable battery.
I should contact SF dealer in my area for ....

:twothumbs


----------



## fyrstormer

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

Yep, I definitely have a couple of friends who could use a light like this: adjustable without being complicated, and it runs on regular batteries.


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

I got to see Rob's RRT-0 in real outdoor action last night. Very impressive, as were a number of his other burners. I highly recommend a dark trail and good lights.

Geoff


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

I always enjoy a night time walk with a fellow flashaholic. We get to play with our lights....Just Because! No explanations, and no sideways glances from the unenlightened. 

Thanks Geoff!


----------



## DM51

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

This is a very useful review, with excellent comparison beamshots and good follow-up discussion.

I'm moving it to the Reviews section.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

Thank you DM51.


----------



## phantom23

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

About smooth beam. I can see rings on your outdoor beamshots. Compared to Jet-III ST (225lm) with smooth reflector RRT-0 (240lm) doesn't look any brighter and its hybrid reflector gives worse beam and less throw.

'bondr006' I used your picture to shot what I mean. As you can see RRT-0 has very visible dark ring with no light around hotspot. ST is also noticeably brighter and has better throw.


----------



## bondr006

Yeah Phantom, Thanks for pointing that out. I was considering that also. Both the Jet lll and the RRT-2 have nicer beams. It still doesn't really bother me for use as an outside light though. I had it out with a few of my other lights with a flashaholic friend last night on a walk in a place with no light at all, and the RRT-0 still did a great job. I will be acquiring an OP reflector for indoor use though:thumbsup:


----------



## phantom23

I had Regalight WT1 (which also has such ring) and it was very annoying for me.

PS. Could you post bigger beamshot pictures? I have 22' monitor and I can't see many details in 400x300 ones.


----------



## Crenshaw

Im definetly getting this light. just waiting on my local dealer. 

Crenshaw


----------



## eyeeatingfish

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

Move over nitecore D10....
Curious how it will perform compared to the lumapower d-mini vx....


----------



## LowFlux

bondr006 said:


> *Output & Runtime:*
> 
> Using CR123, RCR123, or 14500 Li-ion Battery
> 
> 
> High Mode 240 Lumen, 45 min
> Daily Mode 50 Lumen, 7.5 hours
> Mid Mode 25 Lumen, 12 hours
> Low Mode 10 Lumen, 20 hours
> Lower low Mode 1 Lumen, 100 hours
> 
> Using AA Battery
> 
> High Mode 180 Lumen, 45 min
> Daily Mode 50 Lumen, 5 hours
> Mid Mode 25 Lumen, 10 hours
> Low Mode 10 Lumen, 15 hours
> Lower Low Mode 1 Lumen, 80 hours


Has anyone done a run-time graph of this light? I'm curious as to how the output compares between the various battery types.


----------



## lots-o-lights

yes nice review and very informative..you know i side by sided it with my rrt-2 and it kicks A** what a great little light and easy to carry too because of the small size..the beam with the op reflector is great and as big as the bigger rrt-2 in fact it appears brighter and clearer (artifact free) than my rrt-2..theyre gonna sell a ton of these..lovecpf


----------



## GarageBoy

So is the battery verification issue solved yet?


----------



## Federal LG

This little light is beautiful!!

Thanks for the review (and the pics)!


----------



## Bullet Bob

Just got mine in this AM and its great. Couldn't be happier with its performance. Waiting for dark to put this thru its paces. I am one happy camper. Don't care for the clip it does look like an afterthought but the lanyard is nice. Just have to find a nice sheath for it and I'll be all set.


----------



## bondr006

You are right Bob...they either need to redesign the clip or come up with a different solution for it. Otherwise, the RRT-0 is one of the best EDC single cell lights I have ever had. I am also one very....


----------



## vio765

Here are some initial Lux readings at 1 meter (fresh lithium AA and Titanium CR123)

 AA CR123 Primary
Moon 54 57
Lo 213 216
Med 411 388
Hi 833 811
Turbo 4250 5040!!

Reading were on an Exetech light meter. sorry not runtimes  I LITERALLY got home, loaded the cells and recorded the values.


----------



## Konad

I received the OP reflector today. Previously my biggest fault with this light was the rings it produced. I put in the OP today and took some before and after shots. I admit, I didnt take the time to go outside to take some real life beam comparisons. I even took these with my Blackberry. At least you can see the difference. Outside, I am more pleased with the beam quality. It seems to throw almost as far too.










Top is smooth reflector,bottom OP. Both on high.


----------



## Hacken

[email protected]!!!! now i'm going to get one too! :thumbsup:


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



Zeruel said:


> Sweet. Can someone who's getting this post it with Jet-1 Pro v3.0 (if he has it too) besides it please? :candle:



Here ya go. RRT-0 on the left. Both lights on low in first picture. Couple of sweet lights, huh?


----------



## phantom23

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*

I'd be very grateful for one more pic - Jet-1 Pro v3.0 vs. RRT-0 with AA extender. Thanks :kiss:

PS. Is it brighter than Jet-1 using Ni-MH/alkaline?


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



bondr006 said:


> Here ya go. RRT-0 on the left. Both lights on low in first picture. Couple of sweet lights, huh?



Thanks, Bondr! 
Is that with the AA setup?


----------



## bondr006

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



Zeruel said:


> Thanks, Bondr!
> Is that with the AA setup?



No it is not. That is the one picture I forgot to take and include.  I will get one with the AA extender up soon.



phantom23 said:


> I'd be very grateful for one more pic - Jet-1 Pro v3.0 vs. RRT-0 with AA extender. Thanks :kiss:
> 
> PS. Is it brighter than Jet-1 using Ni-MH/alkaline?



Do you mean with both of them using NiHM? I have no alkalines...sorry I will get a comparison shot on high level with them both using NiHM's up soon.


----------



## Dioni

Thanks for the pics Rob! :thumbsup:


----------



## bondr006

OK y'all....Here are the pictures I promised. First is the size comparison with the RRT-0 with the AA extension tube. The second is the beamshot comparison with both lights using AA NiHM's and set at max output. Enjoy!


----------



## Zeruel

Thanks again! 

How's the throw comparison? :thinking:


----------



## bondr006

Zeruel said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> How's the throw comparison? :thinking:



I will try to get an outdoor shot of the two side by side soon. 

Although, from what I have seen of them outside together...the JB-1 Pro V3.0 seems to throw almost as well as the RRT-0.


----------



## guiri

phantom23 said:


> PS. Could you post bigger beamshot pictures? I have 22' monitor and I can't see many details in 400x300 ones.



You could always change your monitors resolution temporary to a lower setting..


----------



## bondr006

Here's a few more beam shots. Have not had a chance to test real throw to compare the two. Maybe tonight....


These three shots are about 30ft from my deck to the fence. All 3 lights are using lithium rechargeable batteries, and are set to their max output.

JETBeam JET-l Pro V3.0 w/OP reflector - 240 Lumen





JETBeam JET-lll Pro ST BVC w/smooth reflector - 225 Lumen





JETBeam RRT-0 Raptor w/smooth reflector - 240 Lumen


----------



## Zeruel

Thanks, Rob, appreciate the effort.

I can't really see any big differences between the 3 other than the Cree rings. Based on the hotspots, looks like Jet-1's brighter by a small margin (comparing to RRT-0).


----------



## bondr006

You are welcome. It amazes me that the JET-1 keeps up so well with the others, even with an OP reflector.


----------



## guiri

Hey Rob, are you ever close to Monroe, NC?

If you are ever down here, let me know and I'll be happy to invite you out to eat and you can show me some lights 

George


----------



## bondr006

guiri said:


> Hey Rob, are you ever close to Monroe, NC?
> 
> If you are ever down here, let me know and I'll be happy to invite you out to eat and you can show me some lights
> 
> George




Hey George,

You know in the 9 years that I've lived in the Raleigh area, I have not even been to Charlotte yet. If I ever do get out that way, I will be sure to let you know. Thanks for the kind offer. Same applies to you if you ever get out this way.


----------



## nekomane

I noticed that the bezel comes apart in 2 pieces.






This looks very similar to the focusing mechanisim (complete with o-ring seal) on the RRT-2, but havn't seen it mentioned anywhere :thinking:

Thanks for the review Rob :thumbsup:


----------



## bondr006

You know nekomane, I noticed that also...but never tried to twist it or take it apart. Nice find. I will have to explore this further...:thumbsup:


----------



## bondr006

I just tried it, and it comes apart on mine also. Whoohoo ...candle time. Thanks for that find nekomane!


----------



## EngrPaul

Warning to you guys:

I've opened a number of Jetbeam models for upgraded emitters, and always found that the emitter-on-pcb is only held down against the aluminum by the force of the installed reflector. There was never any thermal compound under the emitter. Running your Jetbeam in candle mode may be a recipe for emitter overheating. The plastic disc may hold the emitter down for a little while, but once the plastic gets warm it will relax too much to do any good. You'll basically be running the emitter-on-pcb without and direct thermal contact to the light. :candle:


----------



## bondr006

Thanks for the heads up Paul. Certainly good info to know. In reality, even though it is neat to know it can do that...I would rarely to never use it anyway. I have a few lights with diffusers I use for the purpose of lighting a room that work very well. Thank you very much again Paul for sharing that information with us...


----------



## guiri

bondr006 said:


> Hey George,
> 
> You know in the 9 years that I've lived in the Raleigh area, I have not even been to Charlotte yet. If I ever do get out that way, I will be sure to let you know. Thanks for the kind offer. Same applies to you if you ever get out this way.



Man, I am such an idiot. I forgot where the hell Cary is. I even bought my truck up there. I am such a moron. Oh well, it IS a little far but yeah, if you ever come down, the invitation stands and thanks for yours.

Hell, I might even take a ride up there one day just to have something to do.

Happy Turkey to you and the others and here are some giblets for yall..

http://www.msn.americangreetings.com/ecards/view.pd?i=432708439&m=5577&rr=y&source=msne999


----------



## Dioni

bondr006 said:


> You are welcome. It amazes me that the JET-1 keeps up so well with the others, even with an OP reflector.


 
I agree, indeed JET-1 is amazing. Also is noticeable the dark ring on RRT-0 beamshot.


----------



## kimck99

Konad said:


> I received the OP reflector today. Previously my biggest fault with this light was the rings it produced. I put in the OP today and took some before and after shots. I admit, I didnt take the time to go outside to take some real life beam comparisons. I even took these with my Blackberry. At least you can see the difference. Outside, I am more pleased with the beam quality. It seems to throw almost as far too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top is smooth reflector,bottom OP. Both on high.


 
Hi,

Where did you purchase the OP reflector for the RRT-0? How do you change out the reflector? If the method is to remove the bezel ring to chage out the reflector, do you need a special tool?

I am interested in this light and I don't own a Jetbeam product thus the questions.

Thanks


----------



## nekomane

You were able to choose between OP and SMO/Hybrid when ordering from BugOutGear and have it preinstalled.

You can change the reflector by removing the bezel/lens/o-ring.

I pressed the bezel down on a sheet of rubber and twisted. You can also use a mouse pad or soft vinyl surface.
No need for any special tool, but a toothpick will come in handy when pulling out the lens and o-ring.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Light11

thank you for sharing overview and pics. :thumbsup: what holster are you using to carry this beauty ?



lovecpf






















​


----------



## DimeRazorback

It looks good with the OP reflector!

:twothumbs


----------



## bondr006

You are welcome. I carry mine in the bottom of my pocket, but JETBeam makes a nice heavy duty holster for it that you can get here...



Light11 said:


> thank you for sharing overview and pics. :thumbsup: what holster are you using to carry this beauty ?
> 
> 
> 
> lovecpf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Cosmo7809

Got mine at a GREAT price(thanks lightjunction)

Ships tomorrow. I cant wait! 

Wish I had a time machine.


----------



## turboBB

Hi Rob,

Many thanks for all the work you've put in with the review, beamshots and answering everyone's question. It has been very helpful for me in narrowing down my search on a new 1 cell EDC.

Just one question about your pics, I noticed that the background and beam shot exposures are sometimes inconsistent (meaning the sky above your fence, as well as the RRT-0 from shot to shot). Are you using a fixed setting with your camera (i.e. consistent shutter and aperature) or is it on auto?

Thx!,
Tim


----------



## bondr006

Hi Tim,

You are very welcome. I have had a lot of fun putting this together and answering everyone's questions.

The camera is set to manual and the same settings were used for every shot. Behind my back yard fence is a street, and that is a street light that goes on and off. The RRT-0 shot is the same one in every comparison. I just put it next to the different beamshots in photoshop.

Rob

PS. I will get to your PM a little later this morning.



turboBB said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> Many thanks for all the work you've put in with the review, beamshots and answering everyone's question. It has been very helpful for me in narrowing down my search on a new 1 cell EDC.
> 
> Just one question about your pics, I noticed that the background and beam shot exposures are sometimes inconsistent (meaning the sky above your fence, as well as the RRT-0 from shot to shot). Are you using a fixed setting with your camera (i.e. consistent shutter and aperature) or is it on auto?
> 
> Thx!,
> Tim


----------



## turboBB

Ah, that explains it! Thx a lot once again and no rush on the PM.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## bondr006

Hi Tim,

I have replied to the PM. Sorry to take so long.


----------



## Cosmo7809

Got mine today. Initial thoughts are that I like it, just waiting to get a little darker outside. I do notice that the preflash does not happen all the time, only here and there.


----------



## bondr006

Looking forward to your impressions and comments tonight Cosmo. You are lucky to be able to go out tonight. It's raining here...:mecry:


----------



## Cosmo7809

bondr006 said:


> Looking forward to your impressions and comments tonight Cosmo. You are lucky to be able to go out tonight. It's raining here...:mecry:




Haha raining here too. Aint going to stop me though! 

As far as the light.... Heh, I do like the UI(already have the RRT1) and the size and ofcourse jetbeam quality but I think I had a little higher expectations for it as far as it being a beast of throw in its size range.... I dont know maybe its me but while it does throw quite good, maybe there should be more... 

I dont know... maybe I am a little too critical or maybe I need to use it some more :devil:




P.S.- I am using a brand new SF 123


----------



## boness

Looks like a Winner-----I got one on the way


----------



## teto86

hi
i'm italian boy that have rrt-0
i think is a great polifuctional torch, but i have a question: the serial number on the torch and the serial number on the the card are the same?


----------



## Kilovolt

Hi Teto86 and :welcome:


In the case of my RRT-0 the two serial numbers are different.


----------



## teto86

Thanks you! 
i have a fenix pd30 Q5(220 lumen), the beam's coulour are warmer than rrt-0 beam, and don't have dark ring...
the cause is the led's type or a rrt-0 led defect?


----------



## Kilovolt

I assume that your RRT-0 has a SMO reflector like mine: the light throws very far but the beam is full of dark circles that are visible also in the field. 

For this reason I have asked the dealer to supply me with an OP reflector to improve the quality of the beam even at the cost of a shorter throwing distance. 


I am sending you a PM on this subject. Later:  you can't receive PM's :thinking: maybe it's because you are a very recent member


----------



## 300winmag

Is this beauty 240 OTF? 
I was planning on getting the Quark 123(1) R5 as it puts out 206 OTF but.......


----------



## HKJ

300winmag said:


> Is this beauty 240 OTF?
> I was planning on getting the Quark 123(1) R5 as it puts out 206 OTF but.......



The Quark 123 and the RRT-0 has about the same output on CR123, but the RRT-0 will increase output with LiIon (It goes into direct drive), the Quark will not.

Edit:
This is measured with the R2 led.
Also note that the RRT-0 is a thrower, Quark is not and even less with the R5 led.


----------



## 300winmag

Anybody know where to get this with free shipping to Canada?


----------



## palomino77

Does anyone know what material the o-rings are on the RRT-0, silicone etc.? Great light :twothumbs


----------



## Kilovolt

palomino77 said:


> Does anyone know what material the o-rings are on the RRT-0, silicone etc.? Great light :twothumbs


 

To me they look like the usual red silicone rubber ones.


----------



## grunscga

Well, my dreams of a custom 18650 tail were crushed today when I realized that the + end of an 18650 is too big to fit past the threads and into the head (yes, it's taken me this long to think to try it ).

On the other hand, I discovered that the AA extender adds about 16mm to the length of the tail. Additionally, the interior diameter of the tail itself is about 17.5mm. 50mm (14500) + 16mm => 66mm (or _almost_ xx670). I don't know if this will _actually_ work, but it seems to me that one could bore out two AA extenders and then use 17670s in the light, for 1600mAH, rather than the 750mAH of a 14500 or 16340. The total dimensions of the light would only come to 25.5mm x 129mm, which is about the same diameter and only 9mm longer than even the Jet-III Pro ST. And you get a selector ring. :twothumbs

I see that AW is selling 14670s, which might work with two AA extenders even without boring anything out. The 1100mAH isn't much of an upgrade, but it should still push the max runtime out over an hour. I'm not rich enough to buy an extra AA extender and new batteries that I can't use anywhere else just to see if it will work, though... :sigh:

Is there anybody out there that happens to have all the required pieces to try it?


----------



## lewong

Thanks Rob, for this great review. I bought an RRT-0 based on your review when LightJunction had their Black Friday sale. I really like it.

I didn't notice any pre-flash, but after I read about it, I did notice that the LED does look like it is "warming up" (for less than .1 second) before it goes into whatever mode that is set. It is about as bright as when you put a meter on a bare Cree LED - you can still see the wires on the die.

My switch takes a little more pressure to turn on than I like. The feel of the McClicky switch is perfect to me. I disassembled the switch and tried to put in a weaker spring but then the switch didn't function correctly.

I found another forward clicky switch in my parts box that fits very well and takes less pressure to to turn on. I don't remember where I got it, but will post a picture if anyone wants. It also has the benefit of lowering the switch button cover below the edge of the tailcap so the flashlight will tail stand without any wobble.


----------



## bondr006

Thanks lewong. It would be great if you could post some pictures of the process of opening the tail and replacing the switch. Great job...:thumbsup:


----------



## lewong

I just used long nose pliers to unscrew the switch retaining ring. The ring wasn't glued.

First I tried to mod the original switch. I unsoldered it from the board and took it apart. I tried to replace the spring with a weaker one, but then it wouldn't make contact after it clicked.









Below is a photo of the original switch (left) and the one I replaced it with (right). As I said, I don't remember what flashlight the new switch is for, but it's a forward clicky. I had to file the threads down slightly to reduce the diameter, but then it fit perfectly. You can see how it wouldn't protrude as much as the original switch because it isn't as tall.

{Edit Jan 15, 2010: I found out that the replacement switch is a forward tactical click switch for a Romisen RC-G2 that I bought from ShiningBeam.}









Here are the new parts. I had to use the small washer over the switch so the retaining ring wouldn't screw down too far. I like GITD tailcaps. This particular one had a nib inside where it would contact the switch button. I cut the nib off.







Here is a photo of the tailcap, where I am trying to show how the tailcap button no longer extends past the end of the flashlight, allowing it to tailstand without wobbling.






I normally have a Wilson Tactical Lanyard attached with a small split ring, so tailstanding isn't really a big deal for me, but I like the feel of the new switch.


----------



## batmanacw

Has Jetbeam fixed the issues with the Li-ion protection circuit yet. This the only major issue that is stopping me from ordering one of these lights. That and getting paid at the first of the month!


----------



## bondr006

I am not sure about that. I will ask my friends at lightjunction.com if they have any news on that and I'll post back when I get an answer.


----------



## guiri

From what I understand, the next batch will have this taken care of


----------



## Beampower

I must have one of these Small Wonders !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Light11

I am still waiting on mine ,i hope JB will fix this problems on the second run.


----------



## guiri

I was told it would be


----------



## shinank

batmanacw said:


> Has Jetbeam fixed the issues with the Li-ion protection circuit yet. This the only major issue that is stopping me from ordering one of these lights. That and getting paid at the first of the month!



I asked Ethan at lightjunction.com if what he currently has in stock have the updated circuitry (as indicated here). The answer is yes. So I ordered my rrt-0 from him this morning.

-Shinan


----------



## BT132435

You guys think Jetbeam will come out with a 2xAA adapter for this light?


----------



## XD9

I am going to pick mine up today at the shop 
txtacticalsource just got a order in to what I understand... It puzzle me cause they dont have it in there site... :thinking:


----------



## guiri

BT132435 said:


> You guys think Jetbeam will come out with a 2xAA adapter for this light?



Personally, I think it would be ugly but then, I don't the long and slim flashlights.

UNLIKE my women, I want my lights SHORT and FAT!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

guiri said:


> Personally, I think it would be ugly but then, I don't the long and slim flashlights.
> 
> UNLIKE my women, I want my lights SHORT and FAT!


+1!

LOL! Same here. But I don't mind a short woman, though...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

BT132435 said:


> You guys think Jetbeam will come out with a 2xAA adapter for this light?


I don't care for AAs, but I'd buy 3 RRT-0s with High CRI Emitters.


----------



## XD9

I just got mine last night and I have to say is impressive for the size!
Good Job JetBeam!


----------



## bondr006

I still edc mine. One of my very favorite lights. I did swap out the smo reflector for the op one though, and like it much better that way. This light with the 123 is great in my pocket. With the AA extender, it's a little uncomfortable. I cannot imagine this beautiful little edc with 2 AA's in it. That would make it longer than the RRT-2, and no longer a pocketable edc...


----------



## Armadew

I'm a bit late to this party, but mine came in yesterday. It tailstands fine, doesn't have preflash and the clip doesn't bother me. It's a great light and my new EDC.


----------



## skyfire

im late as well, but busy buying other lights hehe.

so i got my RRT-0 a couple days ago, and am really loving this torch, the UI is awesome. and right at my finger tips. i use it on max alot, but when im not directing the light i quickly just lower the output to conserve energy. and ramp it back up when needed.

just some minor complains that would of made this torch perfect. the low low mode is nice, but wished they has made it the default low mode instead and gave us a hidden strobe or something. because low and medium isnt much of a difference. wished the daily mode at 50 lumen for 7.5 hours was alittle brighter, 70-80 for about 3-4 hours would of been nice.

i have the op version, and beam isnt the smoothest, but it doesnt really bother me. clip i think performs better than it looks.

mine came with a brutally beat up o-ring. it had a long deep cut! for $80+ i would think the quality control would be better. or at least include more than 1 spare o-ring. for my first jetbeam, im not impressed with its quality, no better than other quality china made lights. but i do feel jetbeam has the best looking designs. 

all in all i likey alot. its output and throws almost as much as my olight m20! definitely throws better than my quark 123-2 R5.


----------



## MvM

FINALLY got my JetBeam RRT-0 !! 

After waiting for two months, yesterday it finally came in !!

Used to carry a NiteCore EX10 in my pocket as EDC but I was getting tired of the fact that it would automatically switch on all the time. The switch movement on the/my EX10 was so minimal that even dropping my keys or cellphone in my pocket would often switch it on. And then of course, when I would really need it the battery would be low !!

But, now I have the JetBeam RRT-0.
As always, JetBeam packages its lights in a very nice case. Having looked at the RRT-0 pictures on their website, you would expect a very big light but it easily fits into your hand.

It is REALLY a beautiful flashlight, only slightly larger than the EX10 but with much more light and a MUCH easiere to use interface. The brightness ring is a *WONDERFUL* idea and executed very nicely.
Compared with my Jetbeam III-ST the spot is less well defined, but it certainly sends out the same amount of light !!

Needless to say, the RRT-0 is my EDC since yesterday..

I noticed that the reflector on the RRT-0 is not as smooth as that on the JetBeam III-ST. Am reading about people who ordered this light with a smooth reflector. 
Can anyone tell me if this is an option or just a change in design?


----------



## guiri

Reflector is an option http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/rrt0.html

Purdy lil' light ain't it? 

When you say you don't like the EX10 UI, is that the original?

I love it myself. Sure, it's a little slow waiting for the ramping but dammit, it's simple enough even for me to figure out and that says a lot.

Yeah, I love my RRT-0 too and I miss it.

Lent it to my neighbor, the sheriff to play around with and haven't gotten it back yet. Might have to put out an APB on his ***! 

He was really impressed with my TA21 so I thought I'd show him this one and my D10.


----------



## MvM

guiri said:


> Reflector is an option http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/rrt0.html
> 
> Purdy lil' light ain't it?
> 
> When you say you don't like the EX10 UI, is that the original?
> I love it myself. Sure, it's a little slow waiting for the ramping but dammit, it's simple enough even for me to figure out and that says a lot.


 
Ok, I didn't know that was an option. I ordered my RRT-0 back in November at www.tacticalleds.com, but they didn't give any option concerning the reflector. 
It was backordered for a long time becaus of the pre-flash problem (which I don't have now).
Perhapds I 'need' to buy another one then. Just hope the guys at bugoutareause will ship to Europe 

About the EX10, I bought it about three months ago and have used it a lot as my EDC. The UI is simply I agree and yes, the ramping is slow (rarely use it though) but it was the 'auto' switch-on that bugged me too much.

And, of course, the RRT-0 is a more impressive light than the EX10. I think the UI is better, it has a higher output especially at a distance and it is only marginally larger and in such a way it doesn't really matter since I just carry it in my pocket.

BTW: WHICH reflector is the 'smooth' one. I would really like to maximize the throw of the light as much as possible. The terms SMO or OP don't really say much to me.


----------



## grunscga

SMO = *SMO*oth (most throw)
OP = *O*range *P*eel (rippled surface for fewer rings / artifacts)


----------



## guiri

Mvm, if they don't ship to Europe, I can help you out or I'm sure someone else here wouldn't mind.

George


----------



## lewong

I have a Jet-I Pro IBS with an OP reflector and an RRT-0 with the SMO reflector. FWIW, the reflectors are interchangeable between the two.


----------



## guiri

Ha! Good info bro


----------



## kzm

I've already got one,everythings looks good for me.....except no optional crown at this time....basically, I'd like my edc.to come with a little crown.....but actualy don't mind about that for this babe...

and the other....in my country,I've to wait for op.reflecter about a month.....then, I've to use a filter for smoothing the beam for use in close range....

and still waiting for op.  


and....I'm not good at writing....and english isn't my language....so, please take care of me for this......thankyou...


----------



## pm91

I'm definitely no expert, but it looks clear to my untrained eye that the beamshots from the SureFires clearly beat out anything else. No wonder why people buy SF. I know they are more expensive, but supposedly they never fail and with the light they give out, I guess it is worth it - especially if my life depended on a light.


----------



## pm91

lewong said:


> My switch takes a little more pressure to turn on than I like.


 
lewong, that is a very accurate statement because I agree with you 

I had a JB3M which I returned due to a faulty switch and I also thought it too more pressure than necessary. Unfortunately, I don't have a spare parts bin like you have. Because of the faulty JB switch and because I expected too much because of all of the accolades, I think I might go with the NiteCore Extreme. I really just like a light to be on or off, I don't think I need a control ring, etc.

Excellent switch mod!


----------



## AlexLED

Sorry to be late to the party, too, but still, looks like a great light ! 

The main differentiator in my eyes is the claimed 180 lumen from an (single) AA (NiMH) cell. This is much more than about all other single AA lights. 

Can anybody confirm these lumens from a single AA NiMH cell ?


----------



## allen2oo3

i just wanted to say thanks for all the great info in this thread. i've decided to get the rrt-0...now i just need to decide if i want the smo or op. :thinking:

been lurking for a bit on cpf hopefully this one purchase doesn't start too big of an addiction :laughing:


----------



## sclemin1

*Belt sheath ?*

Thanks for the great review!!

Edited, wrong info deleted


----------



## Przemo(c)

Hi,

I have my RRT-0 delivered today. It's a great piece of art, I must admit, but. Yes, "but". Pros first.

1. It's probably one of the most great looking lights in EDC class ever.
2. Selector ring it's just perfect. I found myself playing with it even when the light was switched off - it goes so smooth, and at the same time the clicks are so well calibrated that it's pure pleasure to operate it. 
3. With only one CR123 battery it produces the same light as my fenix TK10 with TWO CR123s. I have compared it outdoors - you must be The Terminator with an X-Ray in your eyes to tell the difference.
4. Extension tube for AA battery - very usefull when you're in the middle of Poland and the AA is the only choise you have in local store... 
5. Yeas, It CAN tail stand (more about that in "cons" section)

Cons:

1. First and the most important, I think. I choose the SMO reflector, as I thought that the RRT-0 could be a kind of a small thrower for me. It was really VERY WRONG decision. People, don't you ever dare to buy the SMO reflector. It has Dooooooooo o MyGoooodnuuuuut ring!!!! This donut ring starts to be visible at about 0.5 meter distance. It can be quite annoying using that light indoors... However it kind of disappears at longer distance (the light spills at all directions - also from sides to the centre - , so you're unable to see it at further distance). I think that it is caused by wrong reflector alingment. Turning the bezel at around half a turn clockwise (kind of focus style) can eliminate that effect and eventually focus the light, but by doing this you make the o-ring seal visible and therefore the light vulnerable to waterproofness and dust.

2. The print on the body could be better. It looks like the paint, while the Fenix, for instance, looks like burned into the body (concaved). Also, it could be good to have some triangle-style warning on the bezel printed (kind of Surefire style) as this light is very stylish, so why not keep the style perfect? Going in that direction some marking on the body regarding different modes would also look great.

3. The clip. Sorry, but it's some misunderstanding to me. I would not even try to apply it, as in my opinion it can scratch the light very badly. Also, when applied, it will turn around the light for sure causing badly scratches on the body and also it does not look reliable.

4. The light has no anti-rolling solutions. It's round like a tube. The only way to make it anti-roll is applying the clip. Look at the point above here.

5. Tail standing is a bit tricky. Yes, it can tail-stand, however the tailcap switch is a little bit longer that the tube itself, which makes the light leaning to sides while tailstanding. However it is very good tail standing. The light is not perfectly vertical then, but 100% it will not fall over even when you try to do so (a little bit, of course). I recon it's 2-5 degrees deviation from the perpendicular.

6. Lack of holster. Now I need to look for something or to do smth by myself... I would love to pay a few $ more to have a good belt-holster instead of trying to make smth by myself now.

Would I buy it ones again? YES, but with OP reflector.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

Przemo(c) said:


> I have my RRT-0 delivered today. It's a great piece of art, I must admit, but. Yes, "but". Pros first.


 
Nice review. Unfortunately for you it sounds like you got one of the remaining stock from v1.0, whereas stateside most of the dealers are now sending out v2.0 which corrects a lot of the shortcomings you mention (tail stand wobble is fixed and OP reflector now seems to be default choice). I got mine from BOG USA and am fully expecting it to be v2.0.


----------



## allen2oo3

*warning about the jetbeam holster (small)*

do no put the light in tail first. the clip will get stuck on the inside of the holster and as i was trying to get it out, the chip started moving around and scratched up my 6hr old rrt-0. :sigh:

i guess it was bound to happen sooner or later anyways. battle wounds


----------



## Mr. Blue

I haven't bought a new light in a while, but did opt for a V 2.0 OP RRT0 from BOG. It should arrive today, weather permitting in Philly. I'm hoping the OP reflector smoothes out the wrinkles and rings associated with the Cree format.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

Mr. Blue said:


> I haven't bought a new light in a while, but did opt for a V 2.0 OP RRT0 from BOG. It should arrive today, weather permitting in Philly. I'm hoping the OP reflector smoothes out the wrinkles and rings associated with the Cree format.


 
You would really have to look hard for it (and only while hunting for the elusive White Wall known through the world). It's quite a smooth spill all the way across. And in real usage, you will never notice at all.


----------



## jhc37013

I did a runtime test with the RRT-0 turning the light on for 7 minutes and then off again for 10 to try and simulate real usage.

On AW 14500 I got exactly 48 mins. and the light turned off without any notice in output drop throughout the test.

On cr123(Surefire 123) it was kind of hard to tell it looked like around 35-38 minutes it began to dim a little and around 45 it was obviously dimming but it kept putting out light be it dim for over an hour. 

I sure wouldn't mind seeing a proper run time graph on CR123 if anyone has it or is willing to do it. I'm still trying to decide whether to run 14500 with the extension tube or not. As a side note it does seem brighter on 14500 doing a ceiling bounce.


----------



## enots

I am considering this light. With the OP refector, does it have the ability to illuminate a person brightly at 100 yards to allow for identification?


----------



## jhc37013

It's throw is pretty good at 100 yards and I have the OP reflector. Last night I was checking out some lights with my buddy at a river we was one one side and the other side is 130 meters so I pointed the light across the river and their was someone fishing on the other side. The RRT-0 was bright enough to be able to see it was a Caucasian with a t-shirt and shorts on.


----------



## guiri

Yeah but not really enough for identification. I personally would say no. Especially if you want to be sure you see WHO it is.


----------



## jhc37013

guiri said:


> Yeah but not really enough for identification. I personally would say no. Especially if you want to be sure you see WHO it is.



Like I said I was able to tell he was a white male and he was wearing shorts and a t-shirt. I don't know what else to expect to be able to see at 130 meters with any type of light.


----------



## guiri

Dunno, I was just thinking the guy wanted to perhaps know WHO it is but I'm just guessing although at night in the dark, light or not ,it's gonna be hard anyway


----------



## CIAGDDS

What size are the GITD Tailcaps and where did you get them?


----------



## jhc37013

I have been carrying the RRT0 for about a month now in my pocket as a backup to my main EDC light that I carry in a holster and I have to say I have never been more satisfied with a pocket light in a backup role.

I really like being able to either turn it on in low or high or anything in between by turning the smooth selector ring before hitting the switch. The size is perfect and there is no rough edges or wide parts that continually remind me I have a light in my pocket. Every time it's on high I am grateful for the very bright output and throw for such a small light. I cannot think of anything else I have that has such nice throw and usable light in this small package if I consider both length and the diameter of the head.

For the month I have not treated it gently I have intentionally been as rough as I can on the selector ring and on the finish and neither shows any wear, the ring is no looser and finish is still flawless.

So to some up what I guess I'm trying to say is IMO if your looking for a small 1xCr123 light with multiple output this is the best thing going, right now anyway.


----------



## bondr006

Thanks for the great input jhc. I have come to the same conclusion as you. I have been carrying mine every day for four months now and I'm glad for it. I have made a couple changes since I first got it. I put an OP reflector in it to smooth out the beam, and I put an NiteCore D10 clip on it so I could wear it securely bezel down in my pocket. I somehow lost the clip that came with it. One day I just found the light in the bottom of my pocket and the clip was gone. The light itself is a little pocket rocket with a great UI. And, the versatility of being able to use such a wide selection of batteries if you have the extender just can't be beat. One of my all time favorites that I highly recommend for EDC.


----------



## jhc37013

bondr006 it is you who deserves the thanks for your wonderful review and very useful beam pics, your review is what eventually prompted me to order the little awesome RRT0. Also thanks to other members who also gave very useful info which also helped.

My light came installed with the OP reflector and I'm glad it did as I could imagine the SMO being fairly ringy, even my OP reflector has a dark ring right outside the hot spot but it's not to distracting when using the light inside or outside. bondr006 I'm glad when your clip came off the light stayed in your pocket, I imagine if you would have lost it it would have ruined more than just your day. I don't use the pocket clip but rather just deep carry in my pocket with the lanyard attached but if I did use a clip the obvious choice would be the Nitecore clip, it looks nice to when installed.

I mentioned I got 48 minutes without any dimming with a AW 14500 until it abruptly shut off. I tried a run test using primary but it was hard to tell exactly when it starting dimming but at over 1hr it was still producing dim light. I would love to see a proper CR123 run time graph I have not been able to find one yet.


----------



## bondr006

Thanks jhc. I also would like to see someone like selfbuilt who has the ability to do all the proper runtime graphs do a full review of this wonderful little light.

Here is a picture with the D10 clip installed. I like it a lot.


----------



## Charles L.

Nice looking clip! Count me as another person who bought an RRT-0 based mainly on your review, and I'm glad I did. It is my favorite EDC.


----------



## gsxer

I also have ordered one and should have it in a few days.


----------



## gsxer

Just got it in the mail very nice light! Can't wait till the RRT-3.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner

Has anyone considered boring the AA extender to accept 17500's?

It looks like the walls are more than thick enough for machining a little out.

I like this light, but would like it even better with the longer run time on the higher capacity batteries. A spare aa tube could be added for the ultimate in vesatility.

Anyone?


----------



## FlashKat

Here is a thread on this https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/259095


Chauncey Gardner said:


> Has anyone considered boring the AA extender to accept 17500's?
> 
> It looks like the walls are more than thick enough for machining a little out.
> 
> I like this light, but would like it even better with the longer run time on the higher capacity batteries. A spare aa tube could be added for the ultimate in vesatility.
> 
> Anyone?


----------



## Chauncey Gardner

lovecpf, but you guys are keeping me broke.


Thanks much Flashkat, I thought it could be done.

Another interprising (valuable additon) flasholic in SwafWorks too.

Have to add an RRT0 to the menu next month.


----------



## Richard in Idaho

Just place an order for one of these at Bug Out Gear.
My first LED light. OK I have a couple of freebes from Harbor Fright. But they don't count.


----------



## jhc37013

*Richard In Idaho *:welcome:

What a great way to start it's a wonderful EDC light. I take it you did your homework to make such a clever first purchase.


----------



## rfnv

Sorry if I'm OT, but are there any runtime graphs of this light? I have one and I want to see judt how flat the regulation is.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

rfnv said:


> Sorry if I'm OT, but are there any runtime graphs of this light? I have one and I want to see judt how flat the regulation is.


 
Google "Jetbeam RRT-0 runtime" and you'll get this:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3192476&postcount=9

It's super flat for 16340, and very decent regulation for NIMH.


----------



## rfnv

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> Google "Jetbeam RRT-0 runtime" and you'll get this:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3192476&postcount=9
> 
> It's super flat for 16340, and very decent regulation for NIMH.



Sorry for the silly question, but would it be as good (or better) on primary CR123 cells? RCRs have less capacity, right?


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

rfnv said:


> Sorry for the silly question, but would it be as good (or better) on primary CR123 cells? RCRs have less capacity, right?


 
Best guess is comparable regulation on primary CR123. The reason being, given the quality of regulation on NIMH, 1.2V chemistry is really tough to keep going toward the last 10% or so of life, that voltage really wants to sag. Not so much with lithium chemistry at the higher voltage, it does quite better. You're going to notice SOME dropoff because there's no protection circuit to yield the dramatic dropoff like in HKJ's graph.


----------



## HKJ

rfnv said:


> Sorry for the silly question, but would it be as good (or better) on primary CR123 cells? RCRs have less capacity, right?



I have not graphed the regulation on CR123, but I have graphed the regulation with changing voltage and the RRT-0 keep stable light output from 2 volts and up to 3.8 volt. This will give a very stable output with primary CR123 batteries until they are just about empty.


----------



## uglor808

Hi, 

I just got a raptor rrt-0 in the mail today but i'm having some problems. Using Li-ions (AW rcr123 and 14500), the light will turn on or flash for less than a second, then shut off. I tried it with 2 different AW 14500 and 4 different rcr123 cells. The AW cells are good, they work perfectly in my Olight M20, Nitecore D10, and 4sevens quark AA lights. The rrt-0 works with an alkanline AA and eneloops, but the control ring doesn't function. It seems to be stuck in the highest output and spinning the ring has no effect. Anybody have an idea of what's going on before i send it back? 

Thanks,


----------



## jhc37013

Sounds like you may have a first generation RRT0 their was some bugs so they released what we call Version 2. Do you know if you have v1 or v2? You can look at the tail end and see two small circular holes in addition to the larger holes, if you see it you have v2 if not v1. Check out this thread and look at the pic in post #5 that is the newer Version 2 model.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/265465


----------



## uglor808

i definitely have Version 2. 




jhc37013 said:


> Sounds like you may have a first generation RRT0 their was some bugs so they released what we call Version 2. Do you know if you have v1 or v2? You can look at the tail end and see two small circular holes in addition to the larger holes, if you see it you have v2 if not v1. Check out this thread and look at the pic in post #5 that is the newer Version 2 model.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/265465


----------



## sjmack

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today(Outdoor Beamshots Added)*

Great beamshots. 

Now, I love the idea of the selector ring, but I would be worried about the execution. Overall it seems like a pretty solid light - but I don't think I could pull the trigger on one til I was able to try out the selector ring in person.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

uglor808 said:


> i definitely have Version 2.


 
You definitely have something wrong with your light. Go ahead and send it back. Please keep us posted when you get your replacement.


----------



## BeeMan458

_- but I don't think I could pull the trigger on one til I was able to try out the selector ring in person._

I have one of the RRT-0's and I can say that the selector ring has a nice look feel to it and the various light intensities are usable from nighttime map reading, hunting around in a closet or room when you have no lights to it's an excellent pocket carry light, always at the ready for looking under a sink or walking at night in an unlit street scene. Also, you can tail stand it and use it as a candle.

If you want a compact everyday carry light, that fits in your pocket, looks good and has a nice user interface, you're good to go with this puppy.

Hope the above helps.

:thumbsup:


----------



## uglor808

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> You definitely have something wrong with your light. Go ahead and send it back. Please keep us posted when you get your replacement.


 
Thanks, I'll let you let you know when i get my replacement. Quick question: Anybody knows if bugoutgearusa.com's 14 day return/exchange policy start once they ship your order out or once you receive the item in the mail? Bugoutgearusa.com has been closed since 4/05 (reopens on 4/12). My light was mailed out 4/01 and i received it on 4/06. I emailed them about my defective light the same day i got it, but of course, no one is there to read the emails or pick up the phone. I'm just concerned that i won't be able to get a return authorization number and ship back the defective light within the 14 days.


----------



## jhc37013

uglor808 I wouldn't worry about it I am sure they will take care of you just call them Monday.


----------



## jiuong

I got my RRT-0 today, and I got to say it is a really good looking light.
Mine worked perfectly, no noticeable pre-flash.


----------



## Mikellen

I just purchased one at the CPF MarketPlace but won't be receiving it until 7-10 days.

My only concern is that the spacing of the lumen levels of 240, 50, 25, 10, 1 are not that spread out (except for 240 and 1). Is there a worthy noticeable difference between the 50, 25, and 10 lumen levels or should they have been more spread out. It just seems there might not be too much of a difference between the 50, 25, and 10 lumen levels.
I haven't read much complaining about the spacing of the modes so I guess it isn't a problem.

Any comments?


----------



## Balog

Has anyone who did the "bored out for 17500" mod actually used the light with that cell extensively? I'm concerned it might be bad for the circuits.

Also, I'm unclear about one thing. Can the selector ring be adjusted with the light on, or does one need to turn it off then make the change?


----------



## OCD

Balog said:


> Also, I'm unclear about one thing. Can the selector ring be adjusted with the light on, or does one need to turn it off then make the change?


 
AFAIK, it doesn't mater. I change my while on all the time with no problems.


----------



## bondr006

The selector ring can be used to set output while the light is on or off.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

Balog said:


> Has anyone who did the "bored out for 17500" mod actually used the light with that cell extensively? I'm concerned it might be bad for the circuits.
> 
> Also, I'm unclear about one thing. Can the selector ring be adjusted with the light on, or does one need to turn it off then make the change?


 
The voltage of a 17500 is the same as that of a 16340, for which the light is designed to run on. The main difference between the two batteries is the capacity.


----------



## Balog

Excellent, glad to hear it. I have an email in to Bugout Gear about ordering two AA extenders, so I can bore one out and leave one stock.


----------



## philsyson

Hi All
Just bought mine from ledfiretorches who have been great. I live in the UK and they are a UK based supplier. From the descriptions on this list I clearly have version 1, however, have not experienced any of the issues with pre flash.....and thats on 3 seperate torches.


----------



## Mark Mck

I have enjoyed this post and am very pleased with my first JETbeam I purchased 10 days ago. I have a JETbeam RRT-2 Raptor and my experience with the light beam produced and the fit, function and finish mirror the OPs experience. I am new to this forum and am very impressed with the quality of posts and the sharing of information. I must say that I am getting "hooked" on the wonderful world of light and this is a great place to learn and accumulate knowlege!lovecpf


----------



## bondr006

Hi Mark, and welcome to CPF. I am glad that my post was of help to you. I also have the RRT-2 which I carry with me quite often. It is a very useful all round practical light that fill many different lighting needs. I have several JETBeam lights and like all of them very much. Just be careful Mark....this hobby is very addictive and potentially wallet draining. 

Rob



Mark Mck said:


> I have enjoyed this post and am very pleased with my first JETbeam I purchased 10 days ago. I have a JETbeam RRT-2 Raptor and my experience with the light beam produced and the fit, function and finish mirror the OPs experience. I am new to this forum and am very impressed with the quality of posts and the sharing of information. I must say that I am getting "hooked" on the wonderful world of light and this is a great place to learn and accumulate knowlege!lovecpf


----------



## DLF

> ... this hobby is very addictive and potentially wallet draining.


 
As I began saving up my pennies for the RRT-0 EX R5 version and AW 14500 cell....


----------



## Blumenkohl

OK guys so maybe you can help me out, the choices on the BugOutGear site are puzzling me a bit, in terms of tint and reflector. :candle:

The choices for the tint on the site are Warm and Cool-R2. Isn't the warm tint also the Cree R2? Does it (warm tint) have any negative impact on the light's performance? 

As for the reflector, the only OP option is warm. There isn't some standard OP that is not available is there? 

I can't remember if this is my first post on these forums or not. If so, hi! You won't believe how happy I am to find an entire community filled with flashlight geeks like myself!


----------



## jhc37013

Blumenkohl said:


> OK guys so maybe you can help me out, the choices on the BugOutGear site are puzzling me a bit, in terms of tint and reflector. :candle:
> 
> The choices for the tint on the site are Warm and Cool-R2. Isn't the warm tint also the Cree R2? Does it (warm tint) have any negative impact on the light's performance?
> 
> As for the reflector, the only OP option is warm. There isn't some standard OP that is not available is there?
> 
> I can't remember if this is my first post on these forums or not. If so, hi! You won't believe how happy I am to find an entire community filled with flashlight geeks like myself!



Hello Blumenkohl :welcome:

The neutral tint is the XR-E Q3 and it has ~20% less output, as far as the OP reflector only on the Q3 in the RRT0 this is a fairly new to my knowledge. I got my R2 with OP from BOG, actually I think the Q3 is new to the RRT0 all together.

The reflector can be changed contact BOG and talk to Flavio or even PM him here on CPF, he is a member. If you decide you only want the R2 model and the OP reflector and it don't work out with BOG their is other places to look. The dark cree ring around the hotspot is very present with the R2 so if your even slightly worried about it get the OP if you can. However even with the OP reflector there is still a ring or two. Good luck


----------



## Blumenkohl

Looks like the R2 and the Warm OP are a kosher pairing. :duh2: I hope...because the order went through.


----------



## jhc37013

Blumenkohl said:


> Looks like the R2 and the Warm OP are a kosher pairing. :duh2: I hope...because the order went through.



You probably should have called BOG first, I hope you get the OP with R2 but it's also likely you will either get the Q3 OP or R2 SMO. Be sure and check your email you may get one from BOG to see what it is you want.


----------



## Blumenkohl

I'll definitely keep a lookout for an email if there are any problems with combo. But I have so many cool lights that I'd probably go for the Q3 with OP. Thanks for the help though!


----------



## Chicago_Ted

jhc37013 said:


> Hello Blumenkohl :welcome:
> 
> The neutral tint is the XR-E Q3 and it has ~20% less output, as far as the OP reflector only on the Q3 in the RRT0 this is a fairly new to my knowledge. I got my R2 with OP from BOG, actually I think the Q3 is new to the RRT0 all together.
> 
> The reflector can be changed contact BOG and talk to Flavio or even PM him here on CPF, he is a member. If you decide you only want the R2 model and the OP reflector and it don't work out with BOG their is other places to look. The dark cree ring around the hotspot is very present with the R2 so if your even slightly worried about it get the OP if you can. However even with the OP reflector there is still a ring or two. Good luck



I'm a bit confused about what you mean here, I also plan to purchase RRT-0 soon. 

What I want is the R2 emitter with OP reflector and with warm tint. Are you saying that in order to get warm tint and OP together the Q3 is the only way to get that?

What is the difference between R2 and R5? I preferably want the more thow option, which I believe is the R2 but now I have my doubts.

Also, when you say "the neutral tint" is that cool or warm tint?

If the only way to get warm tint and OP reflector together is with Q3 maybe I should just order cool tint and OP. 

Can someone clear my issue up? lovecpf


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chicago_Ted said:


> I'm a bit confused about what you mean here, I also plan to purchase RRT-0 soon.
> 
> What I want is the R2 emitter with OP reflector and with warm tint. Are you saying that in order to get warm tint and OP together the Q3 is the only way to get that?
> 
> What is the difference between R2 and R5? I preferably want the more thow option, which I believe is the R2 but now I have my doubts.
> 
> Also, when you say "the neutral tint" is that cool or warm tint?
> 
> If the only way to get warm tint and OP reflector together is with Q3 maybe I should just order cool tint and OP.
> 
> Can someone clear my issue up? lovecpf



The R2 is a cool white tint, XR-E Emitter
The Q3 is the warm tint, XR-E Emitter
The R5 is a cool white tint XP-G Emitter.

XR-E will be throwier. XP-G floodier.


----------



## Chicago_Ted

mvyrmnd said:


> The R2 is a cool white tint, XR-E Emitter
> The Q3 is the warm tint, XR-E Emitter
> The R5 is a cool white tint XP-G Emitter.
> 
> XR-E will be throwier. XP-G floodier.



THANK YOU! :twothumbs That has cleared up my confusion there.

Would you recommend the warmer tint (Q3) with OP with better colour rendition but slightly less output, or the R2 which has more output and perhaps isn't quite as cool tinted as I thought?

I plan to use AA Eneloops primarily so the output will be less slightly anyway. I hope using Warm OP won't make it drop to very low levels.

EDIT: Since the dealer I plan on buying it from doesn't even have cool R2 anymore, I will go with Warm tint and OP reflector like I was going to before.


----------



## skyfire

i dont know if the XP-G R5 versions are out yet, you might want to wait for them. 

definitely go for the OP reflector, cause the smooth reflector will have lots of rings in the beam with the XR-E emitter.

i think the Q3 with OP is a good choice, ive been thinking of picking it up and gifting my R2 version. but i can wait to see what jetbeam will come out with.


----------



## mvyrmnd

I've seen the R5 listed at a few online retailers. There's another RRT-0 thread just started where someone has one on order.


----------



## jhc37013

Chicago_Ted said:


> I plan to use AA Eneloops primarily so the output will be less slightly anyway. I hope using Warm OP won't make it drop to very low levels.
> 
> EDIT: Since the dealer I plan on buying it from doesn't even have cool R2 anymore, I will go with Warm tint and OP reflector like I was going to before.



If you like warmer tints I think you did well there is just not that much noticeable difference in output on AA, congrats it's a really nice light.


----------



## Blumenkohl

I got the orange peel reflector with my order. The light is clearly warm, so I suspect it's the Q3.

I am most pleased with the light. It's my only warm tinted orange peel reflector, and I must say I wish I'd tried warm tint sooner. Same thing with op reflector. It really shines a beautiful buttery smooth light on AA or RCR123.


----------



## jhc37013

Good deal I'm glad you like it I have the Q3 in my Jet-I Pro and I'm equally as satisfied. Next up is the RRT0 with XPG, I should have it in a couple days and I'm sure it's going to be nice.


----------



## Bruno28

Nice review!
That flashlight is tiny and so powerful, I might consider in getting one.


----------



## Cemoi

bondr006 said:


> The selector ring can be used to set output while the light is on or off.



Are there any marks on the light body or selector ring to tell which mode you have selected (e.g. to choose the mode you want *before* turning it on)?


----------



## bondr006

Cemoi said:


> Are there any marks on the light body or selector ring to tell which mode you have selected (e.g. to choose the mode you want *before* turning it on)?



No marks, but there are indentations at each level.


----------



## coors

Have looked at this light on both Bugoutgear and LightJunction, but I do not see where an orange peel reflector is offered. Bugout lists either a Hybrid or a SMO. Is the Hybrid what people are reffering to as oange peel?


----------



## grunscga

Cemoi said:


> Are there any marks on the light body or selector ring to tell which mode you have selected (e.g. to choose the mode you want *before* turning it on)?



There aren't any marks, but the genius of only having four levels is that min and max are always instantly accessible (turn the ring 'til it stops, one way or the other), and levels two and three are immediately accessible by hitting either min or max, and then moving back one stop. It works quite well, and is easy to do even in the dark. (I'm always amused by printed marks on flashlights; how are you supposed to read them in the dark?)


----------



## bondr006

coors said:


> Have looked at this light on both Bugoutgear and LightJunction, but I do not see where an orange peel reflector is offered. Bugout lists either a Hybrid or a SMO. Is the Hybrid what people are reffering to as oange peel?




The OP reflector is offered as an accessory and can be purchased here....Very easy to change out with the smooth reflector that comes stock in the light.


----------



## coors

bondr006 said:


> The OP reflector is offered as an accessory and can be purchased here....Very easy to change out with the smooth reflector that comes stock in the light.



Thanks for the link! Unfortunately, they do not list an OP reflector in their list of reflectors either. Are all of the sellers out of these, right now?


----------



## bondr006

coors said:


> Thanks for the link! Unfortunately, they do not list an OP reflector in their list of reflectors either. Are all of the sellers out of these, right now?



Hmmm! Sorry about that. I should have looked at the drop down before posting that link. I will ask and see what I can find out.


----------



## GlukoO

Hello, CPF!
So... Is R5-Hybrid on bugoutgear OP or SMO reflector? Or it's something hmmm "hybrid"? 
Which set of rrt-0 tint/reflector would you advise to choose on bugoutgear (or maybe another shop)?
Thanks in advance!

Yeah, I know - my english is perfect =)


----------



## yowzer

GlukoO said:


> Hello, CPF!
> So... Is R5-Hybrid on bugoutgear OP or SMO reflector? Or it's something hmmm "hybrid"?



It's smooth.


----------



## rgp4544

To the guys looking for an OP reflector, I ordered two from BugOut Gear and had to wait a few weeks for the manufacturer to send them to BugOut but they're finally in the mail to me now.

I don't think they have many of the OP reflectors available but give them a call and ask.

Curious to know though does anyone know if the smooth R5 "Hybrid" reflector gives a better beam than the old smooth reflector?


----------



## GlukoO

I'm just planning to buy flashlight (I like JETBeam RRT-0). :candle:
And I need a charger (I've chosen PilaCharger)...
As I can see (Maybe I'm wrong), JETBeam RRT-0 is compatible with AA NiMH, CR123, RCR123 and 14500 rechargeable Li-ion batteries.
Another question - _is AW-R123 from BOG_ compatible with JETBeaem RRT-0 or not?
Flashlight, charger, batteries. If all of them are compatible with each other, then I can buy them from BOG. 
Your advices? =)


----------



## HKJ

GlukoO said:


> I'm just planning to buy flashlight (I like JETBeam RRT-0). :candle:
> And I need a charger (I've chosen PilaCharger)...
> As I can see (Maybe I'm wrong), JETBeam RRT-0 is compatible with AA NiMH, CR123, RCR123 and 14500 rechargeable Li-ion batteries.
> Another question - _is AW-R123 from BOG_ compatible with JETBeaem RRT-0 or not?
> Flashlight, charger, batteries. If all of them are compatible with each other, then I can buy them from BOG.
> Your advices? =)



The AW RCR123 has the same size as CR123, i.e. they fits in the RRT-0.
To use AA or 14500 you must also buy the extender for the RRT-0.


----------



## GlukoO

HKJ said:


> The AW RCR123 has the same size as CR123, i.e. they fits in the RRT-0.
> To use AA or 14500 you must also buy the extender for the RRT-0.


They fits. Will they work? =)


----------



## jhc37013

Yes they work just as as the 4.2v 14500 battery works (without the extender of course), the RCR123 is 4.2v as well.


----------



## bondr006

Yes they will. I use the AW RCR123 protected cells in mine. Those are the ones that are black and silver in color.

Edit: Darn JHC.....You beat me to it....


----------



## HKJ

GlukoO said:


> They fits. Will they work? =)



Yes, here is a runtime graph I did in my Danish review:


----------



## GlukoO

HKJ said:


> Yes, here is a runtime graph I did in my Danish review


Thanks for link!



> Yes they will. I use the AW RCR123 protected cells in mine. Those are the ones that are black and silver in color.


AW R123 Li-Ion Rechargeable ?


----------



## bondr006

GlukoO said:


> AW R123 Li-Ion Rechargeable ?



Yes sir. Those are the ones.


----------



## GlukoO

bondr006 said:


> Yes sir. Those are the ones.


Nice! Thanks!

Can you answer one more question?

Total set:
JETBeam RRT-0 R5 + PilaCharger + 1or2 AW RCR123 + OP Reflector
Did I forget anything?


----------



## bondr006

Sorry to take so long. Saturday morning family time.

Looks like you have it covered. I would definitely go for the two batteries. Or, at least have some primary 123's available. This is one of my favorite lights. I think you will really enjoy it.



GlukoO said:


> Nice! Thanks!
> 
> Can you answer one more question?
> 
> Total set:
> JETBeam RRT-0 R5 + PilaCharger + 1or2 AW RCR123 + OP Reflector
> Did I forget anything?


----------



## GlukoO

Great, thank you one more time!
Do you use it for EDC? In the pocket? In the bag?


----------



## bondr006

GlukoO said:


> Great, thank you one more time!
> Do you use it for EDC? In the pocket? In the bag?



I edc it. I put a Nitecore D10 clip on it and carry it in my pocket bezel down.


----------



## GlukoO

I hope that new version of rrt-0 supplied with reliable clip...


----------



## yowzer

GlukoO said:


> I hope that new version of rrt-0 supplied with reliable clip...



It doesn't. The clip just snaps onto the body tube instead of being securely screwed on. Hence people doing mods like using a D10 or McGizmo Ti clip. That and the bluish tint (And for some people the donut hole effect) are the light's downsides.


----------



## coors

I still haven't found a source for the OP reflectors, yet. I'd like to get the XPG emitter version and swap out the cool tint emitter for a neutral XPG. Has anybody done this kind of mod on this light? Is this a mod-friendly light? Would also like to see a beamshot with the XPG/OP-reflector combination, if anybody could do that, please.


----------



## yowzer

coors said:


> I still haven't found a source for the OP reflectors, yet. I'd like to get the XPG emitter version and swap out the cool tint emitter for a neutral XPG. Has anybody done this kind of mod on this light? Is this a mod-friendly light? Would also like to see a beamshot with the XPG/OP-reflector combination, if anybody could do that, please.



The head assembly unscrews so you can access the LED directly. Probably not too hard to swap out. I wouldn't try it, but I'm clumsy and have never used a soldering iron in my life... but there's always asking on the custom/mod board. Hmm. Might just do that. That would make this a completely killer light. Solid construction, nice UI, well-chosen output levels, flexible battery options... and neutral tint instead of blue. Oh yeah....

EDIT: The LED sits in a plastic fitting that's securely attached to the light. You'd have to pop it out without damaging anything to get at the wires, assuming it's not directly mounted onto a circuit board.... probably doable by somebody competent.


----------



## jhc37013

coors said:


> I still haven't found a source for the OP reflectors, yet.



The last time I checked bugoutgear had them.


----------



## coors

jhc37013 said:


> The last time I checked bugoutgear had them.



Thanks! I have found them too, now.


----------



## coors

yowzer said:


> The head assembly unscrews so you can access the LED directly. Probably not too hard to swap out. I wouldn't try it, but I'm clumsy and have never used a soldering iron in my life... but there's always asking on the custom/mod board. Hmm. Might just do that. That would make this a completely killer light. Solid construction, nice UI, well-chosen output levels, flexible battery options... and neutral tint instead of blue. Oh yeah....
> 
> EDIT: The LED sits in a plastic fitting that's securely attached to the light. You'd have to pop it out without damaging anything to get at the wires, assuming it's not directly mounted onto a circuit board.... probably doable by somebody competent.



Thanks, yowzer, that's very encouraging! Will let you know if I'm met with success on the nuetral XP-G swap.


----------



## Kamakazikev24

I am very close to ordering one of these and wondered if anyone had a link to download the user instructions so I can have a look?

Thanks George.


----------



## jhc37013

Kamakazikev24 said:


> I am very close to ordering one of these and wondered if anyone had a link to download the user instructions so I can have a look?
> 
> Thanks George.




I have looked and not been able to find one online, what are you interested in because basically it just says turn the selector ring to the right to go up in output and left to go down.


----------



## HIDblue

Does anyone have the RRT-0 XP-G with the R5 "Hybrid" reflector? And if so, how's the beam pattern compared to the old SMO reflector. I can't find any dealer that offers the new RRT-O R5 with an OP reflector. They only offer the "Hybrid" or SMO reflectors.


----------



## jhc37013

I was only aware of the SMO, is the Hybrid and the SMO one and the same? I don't remember when I ordered, if it is indeed some type of new hybrid I believe any type of light texture would knock out that donut hole.


----------



## kdaq

I couldn't find an RRT-0 R5 with an OP reflector either. Just ordered a "hybrid" reflector one from BOG - will post impressions when it arrives.


----------



## HIDblue

kdaq said:


> I couldn't find an RRT-0 R5 with an OP reflector either. Just ordered a "hybrid" reflector one from BOG - will post impressions when it arrives.


 
Thanks kdaq. That's what I saw as well. No OP, only the Hybrid or SMO reflectors were offered. Let us know what you think of it when you get it.


----------



## kdaq

$0.02 in 2 seconds: it looks like a normal SMO reflector. Bright output - surprisingly so on NiMH AA even. Donut hole is apparent - want an OP! Very cool tint.

Absolutely beautiful. This light has both elegance and a solid feel beyond any other light in my collection. Future purchases will be harder now - the bar has been raised!


----------



## HIDblue

That's odd. Why would they call it a "Hybrid" if it looks like a regular SMO? I figured hybrid reflector meant partial OP and partial SMO. Guess I was wrong. If the donut hole is that pronounced, I'll just wait a while until the OP reflectors become available. 

You know my last 2 lights purchased have been JetBeams and I've been surprisingly impressed with their fit and finish as well.


----------



## Kamakazikev24

Still waiting for R5 to ship from HK. 
When I got a Jetbeam III M a year or so ago that had a supposed 'Hybrid' reflector which was smooth for the most part and what I can only describe as having 'hatching' lots of criss crossed lines at the narrowest point near the LED. Still had loads of rings though and an off centre LED with a bad half crescent shape in the beam. 
Hoping this one will be better but still looking for a OP to fit the R5 I will have soon! 
George.


----------



## kdaq

HIDblue said:


> That's odd. Why would they call it a "Hybrid" if it looks like a regular SMO? I figured hybrid reflector meant partial OP and partial SMO. Guess I was wrong. If the donut hole is that pronounced, I'll just wait a while until the OP reflectors become available.


Yup, I was hoping for the same - like an iTP C7 or Olight T20. Just looks like a regular 'ol smooth reflector to my eyes. Can't detect any hatching, rings, or other textures. Maybe I'm missing something.

Donut hole isn't as bad as I expected, but it is there. You don't see it close up, but it shows up on a wall at 15' and gets worse farther out. Haven't used it outside yet, that will be the real test.

Gotta say it again though - this thing is gorgeous. :thumbsup:


----------



## emu124

Confirmed... it's gorgeous and i like this selector-ring-thing !:devil:


----------



## kdaq

To anyone interested: I e-mailed Jetbeam CS asking, "Do you offer an OP (Orange Peel) reflector for the RRT-0 with XP-G R5 LED?". Their reply:


Jetbeam via e-mail said:


> yes, we will come out OP RRT-0 R5



No dates or other specifics, but this is good news indeed!


----------



## HIDblue

kdaq said:


> To anyone interested: I e-mailed Jetbeam CS asking, "Do you offer an OP (Orange Peel) reflector for the RRT-0 with XP-G R5 LED?". Their reply:
> 
> 
> No dates or other specifics, but this is good news indeed!


 
That is good news kdaq. I guess I'll just wait a little while longer to get the RRT-0 with the OP reflector to avoid the dreaded donut hole.


----------



## Kamakazikev24

That's good news, more spending! Lol.


----------



## Kamakazikev24

Well I got my R5 yesterday so thought I would give my thoughts. First up the beam is superb, no noticable rings and no dark spots, I would say it compares well with my Novatac 120p and that really is something!
I wont be needing an OP reflector after all!
The writing on the tube is slightly on the wonk, although the 'Jetbeam' is level.
The ring feels and sounds slightly gritty, and I can see the ball bearing inside as it seems to push the ring towards the tale leading the ring to be uneven. Still works very well though and I love being able to turn the light on at any level I like. That was something even the Novatac cant do.
It's very bright, even on AA's so all good. I want to get some rechargables now.
I got a D10 clip at the same time but there seems to be no way to put it on. The stainless ring around the switch sits to high and if I filed the backing plate down far enough to make it fit the holes in the backing plate would be less of a hole and more of a U shape! The clip that came with it seems fine anyhoo so will use that instead.
So to sum it up, a great little flashlight which has now become my EDC. :thumbsup:


----------



## FlashKat

Even though I already own the RRT-0 R2 version 2 I could not resist ordering the R5 version with the hybrid reflector. These RRT-0 are great flashlights!!!!!


----------



## Preed

*14500's?*

I am wondering, since this light can take 4.2V input, is there any benefit to using for example AW 14500 750mAh rather than for example GP 2700mAh AA NiMh?

/ Preed


----------



## HKJ

*Re: 14500's?*



Preed said:


> I am wondering, since this light can take 4.2V input, is there any benefit to using for example AW 14500 750mAh rather than for example GP 2700mAh AA NiMh?
> 
> / Preed



The light is brighter and stabilized with LiIon, I got these runtime curves:


----------



## Preed

*Re: 14500's?*



HKJ said:


> The light is brighter and stabilized with LiIon, I got these runtime curves:



Thanks. As I suspected the runtime is lower with the 14500s as the Wh's are lower with a 3.7V*750mAh vs 1.2V*2600mAh..
However, seeing as I am going for a weapon light for my H&K G3, I should probably go for a bigger light with better throw, so right now I am looking into the RRT-1 instead.


----------



## vudoo

Anyone like trits in their RRT-0?


----------



## OCD

vudoo said:


> Anyone like trits in their RRT-0?



Oooh! Oooh! Pick me! :goodjob: :rock:


----------



## vudoo

Hahaha...

If I could get access to cheap trit slot machining all my lights would have trits in them. I just ordered another 10 ice blue trits from farid and hopefully they are just as bright as [email protected]


----------



## JCK

yowzer said:


> It doesn't. The clip just snaps onto the body tube instead of being securely screwed on. Hence people doing mods like using a D10 or McGizmo Ti clip. That and the bluish tint (And for some people the donut hole effect) are the light's downsides.



So apart from the clip issue, if someone doesn't mind a blueish tint (is this the R5 version your talking about?), and if the holes in the beam will be solved with the new OP reflector that may be coming soon, would you say that the 'downsides' are solved?




kdaq said:


> To anyone interested: I e-mailed Jetbeam CS asking, "Do you offer an OP (Orange Peel) reflector for the RRT-0 with XP-G R5 LED?". Their reply:
> 
> 
> Jetbeam via e-mail said:
> 
> 
> 
> _yes, we will come out OP RRT-0 R5_
> 
> 
> 
> No dates or other specifics, but this is good news indeed!
Click to expand...


This is good news.
Can I ask, how much difference in throw would an OP reflector have compared to the smooth reflector?
And do you know if they are planning on releasing a new clip for it as well?


----------



## Zflashlight

Has anyone taken it apart and posted some pictures/video of the head? I mean really opened the head, taken the LED and so on?
I'm really curious about that. How easy or hard it is, if it's upgradeable.

Oh yeah, and, great review man! Thank you for that!


----------



## gunga

I have not taken pictures, but I have modded one, didn't require any special tools to open up.


----------



## nekomane

Zflashlight said:


> *snip*Has anyone taken it apart and posted some pictures/video of the head?



See post #31 and 37 in this thread:
Q re the JetBeam RRT-0


----------



## Zflashlight

nekomane said:


> See post #31 and 37 in this thread:
> Q re the JetBeam RRT-0


Awesome, thank you man! 

Wish it had some sort of P60 type of thing going on, even if it made the head a bit wider. Now that i have a Javelin i understand what it's all about. Anyone can get an upgrade and just put it in. From the original manufacturer or some 3rd party.
Or if one knows how to mod it, the work is done on one well defined piece of brass, where the boundaries are evident. And the rest of the flashlight is left alone. 

The RRT-0, judging from your pics, has driver and LED directly attached to a part of the body. Am i seeing it wrong? 

And did you get a feeling that the LED and driver are put in there like some sort of hack, or does it feel sturdy and logical?


----------



## nekomane

Zflashlight said:


> Wish it had some sort of P60 type of thing going on, *snip



This light has a magnetic ring selector which is more complicated than the P60 hosts.
Also, while the P60 dropins can be used by a wide variety of hosts, a drop-in exclusively for the RRT-0 would have a very limited market.
Swapping the emitter would be a much simpler and realistic mod.


----------



## nekomane

Zflashlight said:


> The RRT-0, judging from your pics, has driver and LED directly attached to a part of the body. Am i seeing it wrong?
> 
> And did you get a feeling that the LED and driver are put in there like some sort of hack, or does it feel sturdy and logical?



The emitter board sits on a glob of thermal paste. It is held down by the pressure of the reflector.

The driver (circuit board) is sandwiched securely between the head and brass piece when the screws are tightened.
Cutouts on the board correspond to the square edges around the screw holes.
The whole assembly is well thought out without any dangling or loose parts.
On the other hand, loosening the screws will give you easy access to the circuit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zflashlight

nekomane said:


> This light has a magnetic ring selector which is more complicated than the P60 hosts.
> Also, while the P60 dropins can be used by a wide variety of hosts, a drop-in exclusively for the RRT-0 would have a very limited market.
> Swapping the emitter would be a much simpler and realistic mod.


I believe you when you say it's more complicated than P60 hosts. 
But if it were possible, it would just add value, and i wouldn't hesitate so much to throw money at them 
Doesn't have to be the same as a P60 pill of course, just the same concept.
The Javelin was a quick decision for instance. As soon as i read P60, AA/14500/CR123 possibilities, and all the other features, that tab remained open for me to buy the thing.


nekomane said:


> The emitter board sits on a glob of thermal paste. It is held down by the pressure of the reflector.
> 
> The driver (circuit board) is sandwiched securely between the head and brass piece when the screws are tightened.
> Cutouts on the board correspond to the square edges around the screw holes.
> The whole assembly is well thought out without any dangling or loose parts.
> On the other hand, loosening the screws will give you easy access to the circuit.
> 
> Hope this helps.


It does. Thank you for taking the time to explain it to me, i really appreciate it. I may just buy the thing. Oh my wallet..


----------



## dajab77

Saw this thread, Just want to know where I can get different color tailcap. Also, mine seems like its a little spongy when pressing it. Wish it didnt have a little "airpocket" feel in the tailcap.


----------



## TheJasper808

*Re: Got my JETBeam RRT-0 Today*



problemchild200 said:


> Is it brighter than a nitecore extreme one cell?


 
Im pretty sure it is because the Nitecore extreme is only 230 lumens running on 1 CR123 primary and the JETbeam RRT-0 is 255 lumens running on the same cr123 Primary. Also, from what i have seen the RRT-0 has an amazing throw.


----------



## Richard in Idaho

I have had mine for about a year now. I really like it. Great little lite.


----------



## peterharvey73

I just got an RRT-2 R5 last week, and a TC-R2 [which is really just an RRT-0 in a titanium body and a superb belt clip, plus an XP-G S2 emitter for 310 lumens].
At first, I didn't like the S2's "warm" yellow beam "broad beam" besides the RRT-2 R5's more narrow more intense white beam.
But now, after a few days, I quite like the warmer wider floodier beam - very practical.
And the continuously variable brightness adjustment with a very low low is so practical at 2 am in the morning, just out of bed.
The RRT-0's magnetic ring sequence of: strobe, standby, low to high is perfect! A lot better than the RRT-2's: standby, strobe, low, medium and high.
The magnetic rings on the Jetbeams are reasonably smooth, but they could be even smoother.
And one day, hopefully Jetbeam can give us a genuine off mode - not just a standby mode drawing some 2 milliamps?
Btw, it is also much easier to hold the small RRT-0/TC-R2 by the two fingers above cigar hold, and much easier to activate the tail end clicky switch with the thumb too, compared to the bigger head heavier RRT-2.
One area where the RRT-0/TC-R2 could improve is that the recessed clicky switch for tailstanding could do with the RRT-2's "double thumb cut-out" to help press the clicky switch with the thumb.

For short distances, the TC-R2/RRT-0 with it's 25.4 mm head diameter, the throw is perfect for short distances. I've never tested the TC-R2 for throw against other flashlights, but I am very impressed with the throw it can achieve.
For short-medium distances the RRT-2 with it's 33 mm diameter head kills the throw of the 25.4mm TC-R2/RRT-0.
For medium distances, I found that the RRT-1's 48mm diamter head killed my RRT-2's 33mm for throw.
Just depends how much throw you want, and the head diameter that you are prepared to live with, and the price too.

But I do find single CR123 batteries wonderfully practical for every day carry, even though they can't do super throws.
Generally very happy with the RRT-0/TC-R2's.
Generally very happy with the Jetbeams too...


----------



## specialk

Hi everybody, I plan to get the rrt-0 next, how easy is it to remove the pocket clip without scratching the ha on the bodytube?


----------



## bondr006

specialk said:


> Hi everybody, I plan to get the rrt-0 next, how easy is it to remove the pocket clip without scratching the ha on the bodytube?



I don't remember hearing of anyone scratching their light with the provided clip. I personally would not trust the provided clip though. Mine popped off when I had my light clipped bezel down in my pocket. I didn't realize it till I reached for the light and it was in the bottom of my pocket, but the clip was no where to be found. I am not sure what is available as a substitute now, but I had a D10 clip on mine as can be seen in this picture I posted in post #201.


----------



## OCD

bondr006 said:


> I don't remember hearing of anyone scratching their light with the provided clip. I personally would not trust the provided clip though. Mine popped off when I had my light clipped bezel down in my pocket. I didn't realize it till I reached for the light and it was in the bottom of my pocket, but the clip was no where to be found. I am not sure what is available as a substitute now, but I had a D10 clip on mine as can be seen in this picture I posted in post #201.


 
After reading about the D10 clip, I purchased one for my RRT-0. Worked and looked great but I managed snag it several times on things, eventually stripping the screws out of the backing plate. My light had its share of battle scars at that point so i decided to try the stock clip. I don't know if it scratched the light as I haven't taken it off. Every once in a while I notice the clip has turn very slightly...and I do mean Very slightly. I have never noticed the clip wanting to come off the light and in fact, the factory clip holds the light VERY tight in my pockets - maybe even tighter than the D10 clip. That's my $.02 worth, YMMV.


----------



## RonReagan

The EX11 clip goes right into the screw holes on the RRT-0 R5.


----------



## CSSA

I've been using my RRT-0 with the provided clip and not had a problem. It seems secure and would require _SUBSTANTIAL _force to dislodge the clip from the body of the flashlight.


----------



## bondr006

CSSA said:


> I've been using my RRT-0 with the provided clip and not had a problem. It seems secure and would require _SUBSTANTIAL _force to dislodge the clip from the body of the flashlight.



That is your prerogative CSSA, but any clip that is not permanently attached to the light has a chance of slipping off.....No matter how much _SUBSTANTIAL _force you think it might take. Mine did within the first week I had it, and it was just clipped bezel down inside my right front pocket. Thankfully it was only the clip that got lost and not my light. I would not trust this clip or recommend that anybody else do so.


----------



## peterharvey73

Have you tried to use this type of clip on your RRT-0 solidly attached by two screws?
Apparently if is a Nitecore option, and Nitecore and Jetbeam have some type of relationship, like they may be owned by the same parent company etc, so they may share the same parts?


----------



## bondr006

Yes, JETBeam and NiteCore are the same company. If you look at post #201 of this thread, you will see I replaced the clip with a NiteCore D10 clip which works very well. Also if you look at post #1, you will see I am the author of this thread. Thanks for the info though and welcome to CPF.


My RRT-0 w/ D10 clip


----------



## specialk

Just got my rrt-0 s2 on friday, is it normal for the light to flicker on the low to medium modes, and when running on aa nimh or alkaline it seems to be quite a bit dimmer on full when compared to my quark aa using the same batteries?


----------



## EngrPaul

specialk said:


> Just got my rrt-0 s2 on friday, is it normal for the light to flicker on the low to medium modes, and when running on aa nimh or alkaline it seems to be quite a bit dimmer on full when compared to my quark aa using the same batteries?


 
I have the same model, I don't get any flicker.

When I use an AA cell, the output is diminished significantly, both on the low end and the high end (and in between, I suppose). In comparison, the Sunwayman V10R Ti that I have retains it's brightness quite well with the drop in input voltage.

My biggest annoyance is up to a 2-second delay when switching on the light when not full bright, and the unintentional SOS when making small adjustments up and down in brightness.


----------



## peterharvey73

I have a TC-R2 S2 and only now, with the CR123 almost depleted, it seems to flick once only, when I turn it on.

I was wondering if anyone has much experience using rechargeable RCR's on the RRT-0?
Compared to a single disposable CR123 @ 1500 mAH capacity, does anyone find that a single rechargeable 16340 @ just 800 or 880 mAH does NOT provide adequate, or too short a run time, and requiring too frequent a battery changes?


----------



## fyrstormer

I've been carrying my TC-R2 pretty much continuously for the past two months; I got it very early this year, and I got a new job before the honeymoon ended with the TC-R2, so I've been too busy adjusting to my new job and taking care of home stuff to bother thinking about which light to carry. I suppose that's a compliment to the TC-R2, that it does what I need and does it reliably enough that I haven't had to think about it.

I'd say I have to change the battery about once every 9-10 days. I use a protected RCR123, and on occasion it will simply shut off while I'm using it. I tend to use it at full brightness normally, so I can usually eke a few more minutes of runtime by dialing down the brightness if I don't have a spare battery nearby. In the case that I drain the RCR123 far enough that the protection circuit completely disables the battery, I switch to using my Muyshondt Ti Aeon until I get home. Haven't run into a situation yet where I was really in trouble because the RCR123 ran dry on me -- and if I were to be in such a situation, the packs of CR123 primaries I keep in my cars should see me through just fine.


----------



## specialk

For feeding the rrt-0 rcr123 vs 14500, pros and cons and what does everybody prefer.


----------



## bondr006

specialk said:


> For feeding the rrt-0 rcr123 vs 14500, pros and cons and what does everybody prefer.



The AW Protected RCR123 and 14500's have the same capacity of 750 mAh. The light will be shorter with the RCR123's, while using the 14500's with the extension will make the light longer. Both will have the same run time, so it will just be a personal preference as to whether or not the extra length makes a difference to you or not.


----------



## GunnarGG

specialk said:


> Just got my rrt-0 s2 on friday, is it normal for the light to flicker on the low to medium modes, and when running on aa nimh or alkaline it seems to be quite a bit dimmer on full when compared to my quark aa using the same batteries?


 
My rrt-0 arrived a few days ago. I also got the flickering but then I realized that it was when I was adjusting the brightness up and down a couple of times and it went into SOS mode... 

It goes into SOS to easy IMHO. How often will I need SOS? Never, or once or twice in my life? For me it could take a little more and quicker twisting to get there...




EngrPaul said:


> My biggest annoyance is up to a 2-second delay when switching on the light when not full bright, and the unintentional SOS when making small adjustments up and down in brightness.


 
I see you have the same problem with the SOS.

About the delay: Do you get the delay when using the clicky? I don't. But if the clicky is on and I turn on the light from off with the ring there is a delay but only if it's been off for a while.

I have also noticed that the ring on my light moves about 270 degrees from off until it stops in the max position. It does however reach max output after about 180 degrees and the remaining 90 degrees until the ring stops it has the same output (which is bright ).


All together I still think it's a nice light.


----------



## fyrstormer

The delay is to prevent you from accidentally blinding yourself with the SOS feature if you happen to turn the ring the wrong way. It gives you time to correct your error before the light turns on.

Are you using RCRs with your light? My RRT-0 and TC-R2 definitely increase in brightness across the entire sweep of the control ring, but if you're using a lower-power battery that won't be the case.


----------



## GunnarGG

It was with RCR I noticed that.
I have now tested also CR123 and AA alkaline.
It's a not much difference but if there is any the travel without change in brightness is actually shorter with AA! Maybe 60 degrees with AA and 90 degrees with RCR. CR123 is maybe in between or as RCR.

The difference in brightness is very clear though. This will not be run on AA by me. 

And thanks for the explanation about the delay, that makes sence.
Anything that prevents strobe is welcome.
But there is no need for any delay when you go from off to constant on IMHO.


----------



## kahuna2793

What are the difference between R5 & S2 led? Color brightness?


----------



## HKJ

kahuna2793 said:


> What are the difference between R5 & S2 led? Color brightness?


 
About 7%, the S2 is brighter, but it also has larger tint variations (Because it is new), i.e. the risk of getting a slightly green beam is larger with S2.


----------



## kahuna2793

Is the R5 better led or the S2 led better anyone have any input?


HKJ said:


> About 7%, the S2 is brighter, but it also has larger tint variations (Because it is new), i.e. the risk of getting a slightly green beam is larger with S2.


----------



## aimxplode

HKJ said:


> About 7%, the S2 is brighter, but it also has larger tint variations (Because it is new), i.e. the risk of getting a slightly green beam is larger with S2.


 
Hello, have you done any runtime graphs using primary CR123a's?


----------



## HKJ

aimxplode said:


> Hello, have you done any runtime graphs using primary CR123a's?


 
No, I have done runtime with RCR123 and NiMH, both was done on the first version of RRT-0.


----------



## aimxplode

HKJ said:


> No, I have done runtime with RCR123 and NiMH, both was done on the first version of RRT-0.


 
I just wanted to see how the regulation was on primary cr123s. It seems like it starts regulated, then goes into direct drive, whereas Li-ions are fully regulated and has a sudden drop when its out. Could you comment on this please?


----------



## HKJ

aimxplode said:


> I just wanted to see how the regulation was on primary cr123s. It seems like it starts regulated, then goes into direct drive, whereas Li-ions are fully regulated and has a sudden drop when its out. Could you comment on this please?


 
With LiIon it goes into direct drive, with CR123 it is stabilized for some time (But again: my data is from the first version, not the current one):


----------



## geomun

*just picked this up yesterday and putting the clip on did leave a mark on the tube. Thought it would be a harder material.*








specialk said:


> Hi everybody, I plan to get the rrt-0 next, how easy is it to remove the pocket clip without scratching the ha on the bodytube?


----------



## Harry999

The Nitecore EX11 clip fits onto the Jetbeam RRT-0 light. This uses the threaded screws at the top so you don't damage the anodising (other than when possibly you remove the original clip!).


----------



## d337944

I think I'll look for one of those EX11 clips ... sounds like a great idea!

My RRT-0 tube also got scratched putting on the clip ... very disappointing for wear abbrasion.


----------



## Harry999

d337944,

It works out quite well. The RRT-0 clip never felt secure on the Jetbeam light. The irony is that it fits very securely on the Nitecore D11.2 for a very, very, deep pocket carry. The top of the RRT-O clip is a good quarter of an inch above the tailcap of the Nitecore D11.2. I stuck it on there while I am waiting for D11.2 titanium clips to become available at my preferred UK stockist/supplier. I will keep the Jetbeam clip on that particular D11.2.

Because the EX11 clip is secured to the Jetbeam RRT-0 by the threaded screws it feels really solid and clips really well onto clothing. It also looks very nice on the light because the colour of the EX11 clip is closer to that of the Jetbeam magnetic infinite variable selection ring. Sorry I can't take a photo but I think most flashaholics would like to customise their RRT-O.


----------



## recDNA

Has there ever been a neutral white version of the rrt-0? I was just thinking how much I like this flashlight but the blue white led just ruins it.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

I've never seen one in neutral or warm. I think JB wants to get the max lumens, so they only did cool white leds.


----------



## recDNA

JohnnyBravo said:


> I've never seen one in neutral or warm. I think JB wants to get the max lumens, so they only did cool white leds.


Thanks. Too expensive to buy and send to vinh for led mod


----------



## heiden.jeffrey

Thanks for all the pictures !!! This one looks like its more of a thrower. Nice looking light:thumbsup:


----------

